# My Mum....Your Help with Wishes Guys!



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2009)

Iv'e mentioned in a couple of threads and to some members through PM's that my Mum has not been well....well the Doctor's have now confirmed their initial diagnosis.

She has Multiple Myeloma, (short brief below) so we now know why she has been in so much pain and why she has suffered a number of broken bones.....sternum, ribs, collar bone and now while in hospital her arm..all caused by tumors or lesions on various bones including her spine where the most pain has originated...

Today she starts her first course of Chemotherapy treatment.

Last year when my Dad died, she was so thrilled at the wishes you guys passed on through the forum, she read every one!....so I would REALLY appreciate your help with a bunch of wishes to keep her spirits up.

Thanks for reading....


Multiple Myeloma

It is the most common primary bone tumour and is found in the spine, skull, ribs, sternum and pelvis.

It is a malignant tumour of plasma cells that causes widespread osteolytic bone damage.


Understanding Mutiple Myeloma - What is Multiple Myeloma?

Large numbers of abnormal plasma cells are made in the bone marrow. The abnormal plasma cells crowd out the normal bone marrow so that it cannot make enough normal blood cells. Myeloma also weakens the immune system and the level of normal antibodies is reduced.

The abnormal plasma cells make an antibody known as M-band or paraprotein. This paraprotein can be detected in the blood of most people who have multiple myeloma.

From the bone marrow, myeloma may spread into the bone itself.

Myeloma can produce substances that can soften the bones (osteoporosis) or destroy areas of bone (lytic lesions).

When bone is damaged like this, it releases calcium into the blood and can cause a high level of calcium in the blood. This is called hypercalcaemia.

There are three major features of multiple myeloma: 
•	Bone destruction: the expansion of the abnormal plasma cells in the bone marrow causes destruction of normal bone. This causes bone pain, and may lead to fractures where the bone has been weakened. 
•	Bone marrow infiltration: the bone marrow is infiltrated by plasma cells. This means that normal blood cells cannot be produced, leading to low levels of red blood cells (anaemia), white blood cells (neutropaenia) and platelets (thrombocytopenia). Patients with multiple myeloma are at increased risk of developing infections, partly due to their impaired white cell production. 
•	Kidney impairment: the kidneys may be damaged in multiple myeloma in a number of ways. Bone destruction by plasma cells leads to increased levels of calcium in the blood (hypercalcemia), which is harmful to the kidneys. In addition, the abnormal immunoglobulins produced by the plasma cells can be deposited in the kidney tubules and cause damage. Overall, kidney failure occurs in approximately one quarter of multiple myeloma patients.
Tumour spread in multiple myeloma is usually confined to the bones and bone marrow only. Rarely, the tumour may spread to the spleen, lymph nodes, or other organs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that my friend. I wish the best and hope for a full recovery for you mom. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn Wayne, this is not what I wanted to hear, was hoping to hear the exact opposite....

Mrs. Little, I am a Cancer Survivor... I had a bout with Colon Cancer back in 2000, but was lucky in that it was discovered at Stage 0... U can and will beat it... Keep ur attitude in the right direction and always think of getting better, not worse... Ur life matters to those around u, and u can beat this... 

The road will be long and tough, but u Aussies are a different breed from the average run-of-the-mill... Remain positive, cause that will get u through the tough spots.... U can and will get through this smelling like a rose...

The prayers of my wife and I are with u... Remember, this is a bump in the road for u, nothing more.... The trial will make u stronger than ever.... I think of ur son in the highest regard and consider him a great friend... Utilize his love for u to help get u through this...

I send my warmest wishes and heartfelt condolences to u in ur time of trouble, but I know u'll be just fine... Take care of urself and please, keep ur sense of humor, it will help immensly....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2009)

I wholeheartedly echo Dan's comments. My prayers will be with you and your family! You can do this.

Besides, Wayne invited me to Aussie this year and I want to meet the lady who gave him such talent!! Ok, maybe he didn't invite me, but keep smiling!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 6, 2009)

Wayne,

Your mom is in our prayers. Stay strong, stay positive.

She's gonna be OK.

God bless.

TO


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Mar 6, 2009)

Wayne, I'm sorry to hear about what your mom has, I hope that she will be ok. My prayer's are with you and for your mom's quick recovery.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 6, 2009)

We lost my grandmother and my wife's mother to cancer, and my Dad has recently undergone surgery to remove some cancer (and is starting treatments for bone cancer). I understand what you're going through (you and your Mom!). Our prayers are with you and your family, and most especially with your Mother.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 6, 2009)

Sadden to hear this Wayne

A close friend of mine had this and there were some tough times but I'm sure like him your mother WILL get through this

Take care mate
All the best
-Daniel


----------



## Erich (Mar 6, 2009)

Wayne 

Kath and I are praying. my cancer is with me but has been for years, I fight it as well as your mom should to the best of her ability.

had a friend diagnosed with the same back in 1971, and I will not play games with this stuff, it is down right evil

be positive Wayne Little family

v/r E ~


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 6, 2009)

Wayne;

Sorry to hear this news - along with my family be rest assured that both of you have the support and prayers from many friends located all over the world - we're all here for you!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this Wayne. Both you and your mom remain positive, and you'll see this through. You're both are in my thoughts.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mom, Wayne...

Chances are, she'll have this whipped in no time!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 6, 2009)

She will be in my prayers Wayne.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 6, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Overall, kidney failure occurs in approximately one quarter of multiple myeloma patients.



Don't wish to sound macabre Wayne, but interesting information in your post. It always helps to know the "enemy" better.
I see a few patients on haemodialysis as a result of Multiple Myeloma and despite this and having chemo/radiation therapy they're still making the most of life. We recently sent one patient your way (the Barossa Valley) for a holiday and he and his wife enjoyed himself immensely.

Best wishes to you and your Mum. A cliché I know, but keep your chin up mate.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2009)

Ms Little I wish you all the best in this time for you.
Wayne you and your family are in my thoughts.

Take care mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2009)

Apreciate your support and wishes Guys....printing them off to take to the hospital this afternoon....

..and so far Graeme, the Kidney part is not an issue......hope it stays that way.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Wayne! Please forward my most sincere and heartfelt get well soon wishes to your mum. She'll beat this in no time and be back to her normal self, giving you a hard time...  

You're all in my thoughts and prayers mate!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 7, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what is happening Wayne My best wishes and prayers to your, your family and especially your mum.

Keep fighting this, you have the family of ww2aircraft.net behind you!

All the best,

Jason.


----------



## Henk (Mar 7, 2009)

All the best for you and you mom mate and my thoughts and prayers with you both and your whole family.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Wayne. Please pass on my best wishes and support to your Mum. I hope for the best, make sure you both keep your spirits up and stay positive!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2009)

Faigh na's fearr! 
Slainte mhor agus a h-uile beannachd duibh...
Beannachd Dia dhuit...
.....(Scottish Gaelic)


----------



## Hesekiel (Mar 7, 2009)

Also from me the best wishes for your mum!
That comes deep from my heart!
Tom


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2009)

my best wishes to you Mrs Little you will be in my thoughts every day, and i wish you a speedy recovery 

thinking of you also Wayne at what must be a most stressfull time 

Karl


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family on this. It's a tough nut, but I know the "Digger Spirit" is very strong and like Dan said, keep a positive outlook and fight on.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2009)

Its heartening to see the warmth and good will amongst folks here; I hope these words of encouragement and prayers give you some strength and comfort, Mrs. Little. I'll add mine to this fine group.
Derek


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 7, 2009)

Mrs. Little,

May the Lord look after you and your family. A positive attitude will make all the difference. I will send you a prayer for a successful recovery.

Best regards,

Matt


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2009)

Wayne, very sad to hear this. I offer my best wishes to Mrs Little and hope that all goes well with the treatment and that she recovers fully.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry to here this, my friend. Prayers and thought's for your "Mum".

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Wayne. Best wishes and our thoughts are with you and your mum.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 7, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this news Wayne. I'm hoping and praying that your Mum will get through this sooner rather than later, and pass on my best wishes. As Dan said, with a positive attitude, it CAN be beaten, and I look forward to hearing how your Mum is giving you a hard time for not cleaning up properly after modelling, or for not mowing the lawn or whatever.
You are all in my prayers and if there is any way I can help from across this side of the world, you only need to shout.
Terry.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, Wayne. I'm so sorry to hear your mother's disease.

My father-in-low passed away from stomach cancer fifteen years ago and my wife and son inherit his costitution. She suffered from breast cancer to lose one of them several years ago. This disease is familiar to my family and always my great concern because I never want my son too to suffer from it in the future.

The multiple myeloma is, however, survival rate is high though no cancer is easy to treat.
I have checked how other patients do/did in our country.
A woman of 31 suffered it in 2004 and, after bone marrow transplantation treatment, came back to the society to work in 2007.
She keeps diary on her blog to confirm herself she is still OK now.
On her recent blog last month, she writes "No drugs for five days. I'm happy to sleep with no drugs."
Through Google translation -
Translated version of http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/atsuko3sanbasi/folder/1218894.html

Please never be discouraged by this disease and obey your doctor.
Your mother will be fine step by step.

Shinpachi


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

Guys, want to once again thank you for your thoughts and wishes, my mum has gotten a kick out of each and everyone I've shown her so far.

I'm doing a screen capture of each whacking them on a word doc, then printing them in groups of 3....sort of 'page cards'....and putting them in a plastic folder for her to keep...she IS showing them off to all who visit!! 

"Have a look at this I've got people around the world sending me wishes" she says....


----------



## marshall (Mar 8, 2009)

Though I don't know you Wayne, it's sorry to hear that and my thoughts are with your "Mum".

Best wishes form Poland and Mrs. Little please beat that disease.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks marshall!!


----------



## Torch (Mar 8, 2009)

Best regards to Mum from sunny beautiful Colorado, today was one of the nicest days here and I hope Mum gets to enjoy many days like mine today.


----------



## seesul (Mar 8, 2009)

Say hello to your mum Wayne even she doesn´t know me...I know you and that´s more than enough for me!
I keep my fingers crossed and believe in her full recovery my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2009)

With all here My Brother.Drop the warmest words from me, please.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys appreciate your comments, will pass on your wishes....


Some good news, the doctor reports today that the malignant lump she has above her collar bone has responded to last weeks radiotherapy treatment and reduced slightly in size!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 9, 2009)

Pleasing to hear Wayne! Lets hope that pattern continues!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 9, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> reduced slightly in size!



Keep shrinking ya bastard!  Good news Wayne!


----------



## seesul (Mar 9, 2009)

Great news, keep us informed and say your mum hello from us!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats great news mate


----------



## rochie (Mar 9, 2009)

good to hear wayne


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Graeme said:


> Keep shrinking ya bastard!  Good news Wayne!



I'd say....GET THE H*LL OUTA THERE! Great news Wayne! 

We're all....





....Wayne's letting anyone run the kitchen!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 9, 2009)

Great to hear Wayne! We'll be praying for more good news. Our thoughts continue to be with your Mum.

TO


----------



## Airframes (Mar 9, 2009)

Brilliant news Wayne. Keep the darned thing on the run with the treatment, and I'm sure it'll beat it in the end.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2009)

Great to hear Wayne!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just found this thread, best wishes and prayers sent to your Mother and Family. Be strong and remember that you have many friends out here, many of whom you've never met, and never will, but friends none the less. 
Here's to your Mum, may she get well soon.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 9, 2009)

Good news Wayne, let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome news! Gotta echoe Graeme's sentiments, too....**brandishes crucifix in best mid-40's-vampire-horror-B-flick style** B'gone, ya evil bastich!

 Still prayin, too!


----------



## fly boy (Mar 9, 2009)

my prayers are with her......


----------



## Glider (Mar 9, 2009)

Wayne
Desperately sorry to hear about your Mum. Like some of the others I had cancer about two years ago with multiple tumours in multiple organs but am now in remission.
The important thing I found was to make the most of each day, there will be good days and bad ones and the bad ones can be pretty crummy. When she has a bad day don't get to hung up about it, try to remember what you were able to achieve on the good days. 

Like your Mum I had radiotherapy for the pain and chemotherapy for the cancers, unfortunately it came back and I had to have a stem cell transplant which was basically a bone marrow transplant with extra chemo and radio and survived.

I don't know if she has lost her hair yet, it is traumatic and one tip I had from a friend was to go and buy some expensive clothes, for women a treatment can do wonders if her condition allows.

Like everyone else we all wish her all the best and please let us know how things go.


----------



## A4K (Mar 9, 2009)

G'day Wayne and Mrs. Little,

Sorry just found this thread now, but my prayers are with you for a speedy recovery.
Very glad to read in the latest threads that you're making good progress already. You'll beat it, no worries!

All my best wishes,

Evan (one of the bloody kiwis!)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2009)

Great to hear that Wayne.I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.Smiles on Your Mum.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 9, 2009)

I just found this thread too, Wayne. Your mom and all your family has all my prayers and well wishes. Keep your faith!


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2009)

an answered prayer..............yes ! 

Wayne, is chemo an after therapy thought ? ............ it's absolutely dreadful but some have stated it has helped in keeping the evil at bay


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2009)

Glider said:


> Wayne
> Desperately sorry to hear about your Mum. Like some of the others I had cancer about two years ago with multiple tumours in multiple organs but am now in remission.
> The important thing I found was to make the most of each day, there will be good days and bad ones and the bad ones can be pretty crummy. When she has a bad day don't get to hung up about it, try to remember what you were able to achieve on the good days.
> 
> ...



Hasen't lost her hair yet, but she said first signs of it she will get a crew cut!




Erich said:


> an answered prayer..............yes !
> 
> Wayne, is chemo an after therapy thought ? ............ it's absolutely dreadful but some have stated it has helped in keeping the evil at bay



Soon as the results were in they cancelled the radiotherapy and said straight into the Chemo...attack it straight away!


Guys, I'll say it again your support has been fantastic..THANKYOU!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2009)

> Hasen't lost her hair yet, but she said first signs of it she will get a crew cut!



And so will Lucky and we'll hold him down for ya!!!

Good news Wayne!


----------



## Erich (Mar 9, 2009)

Wayne let me tell you from experience that you and your Family plus friends need to be with her surrounding her with you can do it during chemo. Chemo time can be such a downer, not trying to scare only trying to get people to understand that when this stuff is injected it will kill everything bad but along with that it weakens the harmonal and sustaning systems


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Njaco said:


> And so will Lucky and we'll hold him down for ya!!!





In this case....

I'd let you do it!

All in support for Mrs Little...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 10, 2009)

Cool idea............

Crew cuts to support Mrs. Little! I'm in...........


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2009)

Mum finishes her first course of Chemo today, the Doctor has said she can go home later today, rather than lay around in the hospital waiting for round 2.

So will pick her up when she gives the word, my sister-in-law is going to stay with her.
I guess she will get a checklist of requirements, meds etc and slightest problem to contact them immediately...

I guess this is where the hard part begins..the after the chemo period....is that right Erich?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome news Wayne.... Glad theres signs of improvement.... Its an uphill battle for sure, but at the top of the hill, its all downwards from there... She'll have the wind in her hair and the sun at her back....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 10, 2009)

Good news Wayne. I hope that your mother improves even more.


----------



## Glider (Mar 11, 2009)

Wayne
Your right when you talk about the hard part. Reactions to the Chemo differ greatly depending on what type of treatment that you are on and individuals reaction to it.
Personally I found that the worst part was simply being at home with little to do but think about it. Also food lost its taste with everything tasting of metal and I found texture was more important than flavour. A couple of times everything tasted of salt. However there was an upside, for some reason I now like Indian food, something I couldn't take before I was ill.

Let your Mum know that we are all thinking of her


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2009)

good news Wayne, it must make a small difference for your mum to be at home in her own surroundings


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2009)

rochie said:


> good news Wayne, it must make a small difference for your mum to be at home in her own surroundings



Yep! she is real glad to be home.....

....and she has a sh!t load of pills and a chart laid out for what and when...

Due to the Steroids treatment..diabetes has risen to the surface so another process of testing to do....but she is positive and going forward at the moment, once she gets into a rythm or pattern then I hope things will be even better...time will tell....the only thing p!ssing her off at the moment is the broken arm in plaster, left arm and she is left handed....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2009)

I sure am glad she is at home now. Just to be at home has to increase her comfort level 100%. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmmm......if we all only could sign that plaster! 8)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 11, 2009)

Like what has been said I'll echo it mate.

All my best is being sent.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, from one lefty to another, I wish your mother luck with that confounded cast I have first hand knowledge of having my good arm in a cast for several months. She'll just have to have her loved ones do all of her chores for her and she can be the supervisor
Good to hear she is at home, keep getting well.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 11, 2009)

Yehaaa...way to go mum !.

Really pleased that things are on the up for you, having just trawled through this thread. Crickey, with all the good wishes being sent from around the World, you should be walking around with a smile a mile wide !!!

And dont worry about the plaster, I'm sure Dan would want it when it comes off, so he can modify into a drop-tank for the Mini- Corsair !!!

As for Lucky's suggestion about signing it, if Wayne can get a piccie of said offending item, get it on the site with a suitable backdrop, we can all download it one at a time and add a small signature before reposting it. Should be quite a collection when finished !

Whadja fink guys ?

You realise of course that if we all signed the original it would double in weight from all the ink !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 11, 2009)

That's a pretty good idea Geedee, would need to co-ordinate it a little so no ones siggy gets lost while another is signing it.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2009)

Wonderful news Wayne! The very fact that your Mum is home shows that there must be an improvement, and I'm praying with everyone else that it'll continue. So, no modelling for you for awhile - you'll be too busy being told what to do by mum!


----------



## Geedee (Mar 11, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Wonderful news Wayne! The very fact that your Mum is home shows that there must be an improvement, and I'm praying with everyone else that it'll continue. So, no modelling for you for awhile - you'll be too busy being told what to do by mum!



No modelling ?...yeah right....I bet a tinnie its camouflaged before the weekend with kill marks and all !


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2009)

...I'll see if I can get a Pic....she hates having her picture taken.....can't sign the actual cast anyway the [email protected] is Purple!


----------



## muller (Mar 11, 2009)

I've got to stop hanging around the modelling section so much, I just found this thread, sorry for taking so long to respond Wayne! 

My dad beat cancer last year, your mum can do it too Wayne. Chemo is an awful ordeal for people to endure, but Mrs. Little sounds like a fighter! I know its early days now, but with your love and support she can do it.

You, your mum and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Erich (Mar 11, 2009)

Wayne:

Chemo is the stinks man............... it really dries up the soul outwardly and inwardly. A very depressing time, ah but there is light at the end of the tunnel when that stuff is all done with. you may want to just take time and tell your mom how lovely she looks and that you love here to pieces to brighten up her day ? does she like flowers ? 

E ~


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 11, 2009)

Glad to hear shes at home now Wayne

That'l sure be a booster!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2009)

Just spoke to Mum, had a full nights sleep and feels good, and in good spirits!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 12, 2009)

Great to hear Wayne! Hope this continues.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2009)

That's a good thing.... gotta keep her rested and her spirits high. 

Maybe just a wee nip to help her sleep ???

Charles


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2009)

Good news Wayne, very good news.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2009)

ccheese said:


> That's a good thing.... gotta keep her rested and her spirits high.
> 
> Maybe just a wee nip to help her sleep ???
> 
> Charles



Well she does have 2 casks of wine in the fridge!...I'm sure she has checked they are ok!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 13, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Well she does have 2 casks of wine in the fridge!...I'm sure she has checked they are ok!!



I would love to share a glass with her Wayne.

Glad to hear she's feeling better and in good spirits.

TO


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am with you Wayne be positive..

Sunny


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that her spirits a up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> ...I'll see if I can get a Pic....she hates having her picture taken.....can't sign the actual cast anyway the [email protected] is Purple!



Ok after reading todays batch of Forum wishes...she let me take a pic of the cast....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 14, 2009)

Quite a fashionable purple.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 14, 2009)

I have an idea. Get some small pictures of whatever she likes......flowers, family, cats, whatever.........

Cut them out and glue them on her cast.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 14, 2009)

All more positiveness Wayne! Nice purple!


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome! Glad to hear she's at home again, feelin better! Its a roller-coaster ride ahead of her yet, just stick with her and compliment her and help her see the bright side of things!


----------



## Erich (Mar 14, 2009)

Wayne :

Purple still denotes royalty, so you can play with that in her favor

E ~


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2009)

Ah!...any positive will do!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 15, 2009)

U could use a silver sharpie for signing her cast Wayne...

Hopefully she's getting along and keepin her spirits up...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

Wayne, I got everybody to sign your mums cast!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 15, 2009)

I was going to wait until Wayne saw this, but had to comment. It looks great, Chris!


----------



## Glider (Mar 15, 2009)

It was a brilliant idea


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice Njaco, very nice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

Jesus H Christ! 

Thanks Chris, and thanks to all you Guys for "The Project"...I'm friggin' pumped at the moment...!

Mum is gonna love this!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks great Chris! Glad you like it Wayne, hope your mum does too.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 15, 2009)

Top banana !!. Nice work Chris. 

Wayne, you understand now that we're all eagerly expecting Mums first post under Basic !!!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

Wayne, this was a "Group' effort! Those are everybody's own words for your mom. Hope she likes!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2009)

It came out great, NJ!

Well done!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2009)

Now I understand! Nice work Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

Chris, have printed out copies of pages, is the master copy Larger than the posted images?

Might look at framing them for her, if you haven't already done so could you please email them to me, Thanks mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2009)

No, thats the size. 1024X1024 - I can email, no problem.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 15, 2009)

Bravo Zulu, Chris..... Good job, Mate...

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 15, 2009)

Excellent job Njaco!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 15, 2009)

A very fine effort Chris!  Glad you like it Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2009)

Translation please Jan!...Mum will ask!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope she is doing better Wayne. Please give her a  for me.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent job Chris, well done mate! Wayne I hope your Mum gets a kick out of this!


----------



## rochie (Mar 16, 2009)

great job Njaco 

hope it makes your mum feel a little better Wayne


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2009)

Here ye go Wayne....
Faigh na's fearr! (Get well soon!)
Beannachd Dia dhuit! (Blessings of God be with you!)
Slainte mhor agus a h-uile beannachd duibh! (Good health and every good blessing to you!)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent thanks mate!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 16, 2009)

Sure hope the messages lift her spirits, Wayne. You know we all mean for her
to get better soon.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2009)

Chris ...brilliant buddy !!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2009)

Chris, nice job. I like the touch of adding the flags.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 16, 2009)

Great stuff Chris, u really outdid urself....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2009)

I appreciate the comments guys but I feel this was a forum family project. We all want Wayne's mom to get better and , well, its nothing different than I'm sure any one of you would do. So with that, thanks all, clap yourselves on the back and Wayne, tell your mom I hope she enjoys it and the world ain't such a bad place. Sometimes inspiration is all you need!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2009)

Got you're e-mail Chris...printed them out on Matt Photo paper and it is clear and sharp, better than the ones i did on the work printer, gonna go and find a suitable frame and give it to her Thursday night!

and too all you guys..spoke to her half an hour ago, she is doin' great, she has essentially had today to herself and done what she wants...within reason of course!

She is pretty happy and feels good at the moment, but she said she is still expecting a downer sooner or later....but hoping for much later! 

..Again a greatful thanks to ALL you Guys for your thoughts, prayers and wishes!

from me and Mum!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 17, 2009)

Outstanding job Chris! 

A true labor of love and support.

Hang in there Mum!

TO


----------



## Watanbe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey mate, only just read this!

I wish her all the best, I hope she gets well soon


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Anthony! will pass on your wishes....


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Got you're e-mail Chris...printed them out on Matt Photo paper and it is clear and sharp, better than the ones i did on the work printer, gonna go and find a suitable frame and give it to her Thursday night!
> 
> ..Again a greatful thanks to ALL you Guys for your thoughts, prayers and wishes!
> 
> from me and Mum!



Gave her 'THE Project' tonight, she loved it and sends her regards to all!!   

Hung it on the wall for her after she read it, right where others can see it when they come into the room....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2009)

8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool. Nice job Chris, but you missed my entry 
Happy to hear your Mother is doing so well, sounds like she is a pretty strong woman. Here's to her continues recovery.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2009)

Great to hear that she liked it. Here is wishing her all the best.


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2009)

Great work and great idea Chris!  

With Gnomey, all the best Mrs. Little!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Very cool. Nice job Chris, but you missed my entry
> Happy to hear your Mother is doing so well, sounds like she is a pretty strong woman. Here's to her continues recovery.




I did?!! My most sincerest apologies Buck. I thought I got as many of everybody as I could. Sorry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 20, 2009)

No problem Chris, the only thing that matters is it helped cheer Wayne's Mother up.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No problem Chris, the only thing that matters is it helped cheer Wayne's Mother up.



Thanks Buck,....Evan and Hugh! 

Just an update....it seems she has another issue to deal with...something called 'Drop foot' affecting her left foot/ankle.....and to top it off had a fall after she left the doctor's yesterday! No harm done thankfully.

and some good news....X-rays revealed the broken arm is healing nicely!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent to hear Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Andy, how you settling in back in Qld?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2009)

Great info here Wayne !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Wojtek!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 24, 2009)

Ah glad to hear the arms on the mend


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 24, 2009)

Pleasing news Wayne


----------



## Glider (Mar 24, 2009)

Its excellent news Wayne, really good.


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2009)

great news Wayne


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2009)

Great news!!! (_about the arm!)_


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2009)

Great to hear she is progressing well.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 26, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Thanks Andy, how you settling in back in Qld?



Really good mate. been working hard, looking for a house to buy and catching up with old friends - really busy! It's great up here though and the family love it.8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 26, 2009)

Glad to hear it Andy!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 26, 2009)

Andy moved?  had no idea 

Good luck with the house hunting mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

Had a tag team Pick up yesterday(brother dropped her off), Mum had a visit to the hospital to get a foot brace to help prevent her foot from dragging from the foot drop problem, I picked her up after it was done to drop her off home and it helps her a lot to walk around better without fear of falling over....again! Had 3 crashes so far...hope this brace ends it.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 28, 2009)

Hope that braces does the trick Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

I hope so.......as 3 falls without hurting herself is stretching the luck just a bit, especially with a mending broken arm!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 28, 2009)

Well Im glad ur Mom enjoyed the cast memento Wayne, and happy to hear her arm is healing nicely.... Concerned about the drop foot tho... Is it something permanent or temporary???


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Well Im glad ur Mom enjoyed the cast memento Wayne, and happy to hear her arm is healing nicely.... Concerned about the drop foot tho... Is it something permanent or temporary???



Thanks Guys, don't really know Dan how it will go....not yet anyway...solved it for now with the brace thingy....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2009)

Still rootin' for her!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2009)

Me too Wayne, send her my Best Wishes.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 29, 2009)

All my best Mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 29, 2009)

Continue to pass on your wishes Guys.... Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2009)

Get well soon Mrs Little!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 29, 2009)

We are still thinking of you Mrs. Little. Get well soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2009)

...Bad News....last night....more cancer detected on the spine and around the spinal cord....Doctor is very concerned, talking Palliative care now.... 

Mum goes in for round 2 chemo this coming weekend, then we will see just where we stand....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 30, 2009)

Sh!t, I hope for the best Wayne.


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 30, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this Wayne. My thoughts are with you and your mum. Keep fighting.


----------



## Erich (Mar 30, 2009)

Wayne I know this is especially hard as she looked better, but be positive as much as possible and be strong ..............

will be praying on this end

E ~


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Wayne. Keep the faith, brother. You have TONS of prayers going on.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 30, 2009)

All my prayers for you guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2009)

Wayne, tell your Mom we're all pulling for her!!


----------



## Maglar (Mar 31, 2009)

Wayne, tell your mom its going to be ace. Tell her to keep her head high and keep a postive outlook on her chemo.. tell her to stay strong and go 110% with the treatment. She will make it through!! 

Corey-


----------



## rochie (Mar 31, 2009)

my continued best wishes for your mum Wayne, hoping better news is around the corner


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mrs Little.... You better take Wayne in his ear, his starting to get out of hand! Maybe one of those threats of going to bed without dinner and desert.....or grounded for a week, will sort him out!

We're all rooting for you...!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2009)

Take away his models!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2009)

Really sorry to hear the latest news Wayne. But keep going, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mum.
Terry.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow Wayne, sorry to hear about all of this. Best wishes!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> ...Bad News....last night....more cancer detected on the spine and around the spinal cord....Doctor is very concerned, talking Palliative care now....
> 
> Mum goes in for round 2 chemo this coming weekend, then we will see just where we stand....



Really sorry to hear that Wayne!  You're all in our thoughts and prayers! We're all pulling for you! Best wishes!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2009)

Best wishes to you all, Wayne


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Wayne. Here is to the best.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2009)

Appreciate it Fellas.....dropping in to see her this arvo....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 31, 2009)

Sadden with this update Wayne

All my best has been sent


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn, terrible to hear Wayne. Again all the best to the both of you and heres hoping she beats this new threat.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2009)

Really hope so Andy.....she was feeling down today....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 1, 2009)

Hang tough mate


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 1, 2009)

Don't worry, Wayne.
All things have just started a month before.
It will be a long way for more 4-5years or 10...
I worry you are tired soon8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2009)

Called mum tonight after I got home from work.....much happier today...she certainly sounded better!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that Wayne! Hang in there Mrs. Little!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 2, 2009)

Good news, Wayne!

We'll be looking foreward to a whole lot more of these kinda reports!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, thats the kind of news we like to hear.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 3, 2009)

Good to hear Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2009)

...back in hospital as of last night and now started her second course of treatment...Mum was in pretty good spirits today when I paid her a visit!


----------



## rochie (Apr 4, 2009)

good to hear Wayne


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to hear, Wayne!

Give her my best!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff Wayne! Hang in there Mrs Little, we all know that you'll kick this sh*ts *ss.....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 4, 2009)

DITTO!!!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to hear her spirit is up Wayne. Pass on my best wishes.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 4, 2009)

Wish she had a computer in the room. We could all keep her spirits up directly. Just let her know she's in our prayers Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2009)

Continue to pass on your wishes Guys!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 5, 2009)

My best wishes and prayers for your mother's recovery.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Very sorry to hear the latest news Mrs Little... Just a slight step to the right is all... Keep ur spirits high and ur attitude in tune and it will all turn for the best.... U are going to beat this and recover fully.... Ur Grandchilden WILL have someone to annoy and bother while babysitting....

Any more words concerning the cancerous cells around her spine Wayne???


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2009)

With all here.I'm so sorry to hear that news.Our thoughts here are with You Mrs Little.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Very sorry to hear the latest news Mrs Little... Just a slight step to the right is all... Keep ur spirits high and ur attitude in tune and it will all turn for the best.... U are going to beat this and recover fully.... Ur Grandchilden WILL have someone to annoy and bother while babysitting....
> 
> Any more words concerning the cancerous cells around her spine Wayne???



nah man...still waiting for some sort of word on it...some further tests scheduled tomorrow...she was feeling pretty ordinary today when I popped in.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong with feeling ordinary. I hope she has a great day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2009)

been visiting each day since I took Mum home and she is feeling better each day...... 

bit of a rememberance day today....12 months to the day since my Dad passed away, boy has that time gone fast!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been a rough year for the Little's, for sure. I still think of you and your mom every day, especially every time I get on this site Wayne. Both of you hang in there.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hang in there Wayne and Mrs. Little, it'll all work out!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys, appreciate it so much......


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

My sympathies Wayne. Its just a tad over 5 years for my dad. You never stop missing him.

Wayne, did you get my email a little time ago?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 12, 2009)

Hoz about passing on all the Easter greetings, to your Mum, from the troops
here ? You know we all wish her well, and thinking of her quite a bit. I 
would also say there are quite a few prayers being said for her benefit.

Cheers, mate...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 12, 2009)

Njaco said:


> My sympathies Wayne. Its just a tad over 5 years for my dad. You never stop missing him.
> 
> Wayne, did you get my email a little time ago?



Last email was the broken arm wishes on the 16th.....has there been another Chris?

Certainly pass on Easter wishes tomorrow, Charles.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm with Charles!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2009)

Had 2 days holidays so I could help Mum get around to appointments, after my sister-in-law had a scare and a night in hospital herself and wasn't available to get her around...

Dunno why there are appointment times..... they come and go and you wait, wonder if anyone actually gets in on time?

Anyway the current update, (Dan).... a round of 5 treatments of Radiotherapy on the new spinal cancer that is affecting her foot , needs to be done before the next round of chemo.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope your sister-in-law is ok.

Darn, ya'll need to get a voodoo doctor for your family and have him scare away the bad mojo.

Seriously, I really hope it gets better for everyone very soon.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, she is ok thanks Roland, got the sh!t scared out of her though when they thought she may have had a problem but didn't...turned out to be a stress related issue and told to take it easy for a couple of days...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2009)

Good to hear things seem OK with your S-i-L, and I hope your Mum is progressing well Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2009)

Up and down at the moment Terry..... she would like to skip the mornings and go straight to the afternoons when she feels much better...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2009)

She's still in our prayers Wayne.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2009)

Keep smilin', Mrs. Little!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 16, 2009)

Hang in there Mrs. Little.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2009)

My best wishes to You Madam Little !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2009)

Best wishes to you Mrs Little.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2009)

hang tough and best wishes Mrs Little


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 18, 2009)

You are still in our thoughts and prayers Mrs. Little.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2009)

Not only Mrs. Little, but the entire Little family is in our prayers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Guys, she is pretty happy at the moment, regardless of how she feels her Brother (My Uncle Ross) is down from Qld for 10 days and will be seeing her almost everyday while he is here, haven't seen him in 12 months...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

Best of good wishes to your Mum Wayne.


----------



## Soren (Apr 18, 2009)

Best wishes from here mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks fellas....

Mum had a very tired day Wednesday and was right out of it, all she wanted to do was sleep, was out all day Tuesday with Doctors appointments so it must have taken a lot out of her.....but she has bounced back the past 2 days. All the sleeping must have recharged her!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2009)

That sound like a good thing ! Hope she continues to improve.

Give her our best...

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Will do Charles!


----------



## seesul (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for this good news!Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Roman, appreciate it!


----------



## Glider (Apr 24, 2009)

You cannot go wrong if you can sleep well. Very good news, long may it continue


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 24, 2009)

Good days are great days!!!! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Please forward my very best to her, and a big hug from all of us mate!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 24, 2009)

Still prayin for her! Rest is always a good thing!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad she was able to rest, Wayne

Keeping the stress down and the R&R up is always a good way to keep the upper hand in the fight!

Give her my best!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2009)

That's good news Wayne. I'm keeping everything crossed that the improvements will continue. Give your Mum my best mate.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2009)

Good news! Sleep is very good!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is keeping her spirits up and managing her daily activities Wayne.... Please give her our best wishes....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

consider it done....

she got rather upset today, when we visited the doctor, went to get signed off for a handicapped parking permit and was told straight out...with the issues currently on the table she cannot drive again and needs to hand in her drivers license....

Went back later in the day to talk to her about it...fiercely wants to be independent but understands why...


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 25, 2009)

More power to her Wayne, that fierce independence will help. Bless you both.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 25, 2009)

With Paul here. My Best to your Mum Wayne.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 25, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> consider it done....
> 
> she got rather upset today, when we visited the doctor, went to get signed off for a handicapped parking permit and was told straight out...with the issues currently on the table she cannot drive again and needs to hand in her drivers license....
> 
> Went back later in the day to talk to her about it...fiercely wants to be independent but understands why...



If its any consollation mate....and mum.... my mum is mobility impaired and about 10 years ago, we (my sister and I) persuaded her to sell her car as she only ever used it about once every three weeks for the food shopping. Actually, with her state of fitness, we reckoned she wasnt safe to cope with modern traffic !. As a bonus, we talked about the cash she would have spare by not having to tax, mot, insure and run a car and the fact that that cash could go to other things. Untill her mobility got too bad, she had numerous trips to see her friends in the States over the next 10 years until advised by a doctor that she should not fly again. Without the car, she was able to do all these trips with the 'spare' cash she wasnt having to shell out on running a car.

She does still moan and b*tch about her apparent loss of independance, but deep down, even tho under different circumstances, she does understand and agree, its for her own safety. 

Yes, its a kick in the teeth when you get news like that, no-body wants to have that entitlement taken away from them...I would be more than annoyed if I was told I had to hand my licence in !...but, remember that allthough you might not see it straight away, there are definite advantages to not having to drive. 

Just think....no more stress and worry about getting struck in traffic, mum can actually sit back, relax and enjoy being driven (When ever I take my mum anywhere, I get a running commentary on the sights I'm driving by, what bush is in flower, what the trees are looking like...'Oh, I've never seen that before even though I've driven on this bit or road umpteen times before".) Tell ya mate...does my bl**dy head in !

I tell you categorically, I've learnt more about the roads and surrounding area I drive, since taking mum as a passenger, simply because I cant spend all the time looking out of the door windows as the scenery rushes...ooops, sorry !... 'goes by' serenly as I'm too busy watching out for the road ahead and whats that 'numpty' doing soo close behind. 

And I'll let you into a little secret...but dont tell mum !...privately, she'll be pleased as punch, feeling like royalty, when you come and pick her up and take her out, or to your pad, for a sunday lunch. She'll soon get used to not having to drive.

Sorry, didn't intend typing quite so much (blame it on the rather nice bottle of Oz White Wine I'm slowly working my way thro' !) so I'll stop here, but will sign off by saying that its about time your mum got her own 'siggy' on this site !


----------



## Graeme (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Wayne but maybe for the best. Listen to your son Mrs Little... 



Geedee said:


> (blame it on the rather nice bottle of Oz White Wine I'm slowly working my way thro' !)



Good to read Gary, I find it limbers up the typing fingers and you're more likely to hit "Submit Reply" than when sober...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Mrs Little!  Maybe should hire Wayne as private chauffeur. But then, he'll have to purchase a car suitable a Lady of the upper class.... 

Give them h*ll Mrs L!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2009)

Also I'm sorry to hear that.But it is not the world end.There is always a solution Madam Little, head up.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2009)

It's never good to have to give up your independance, but, if it helps, I've just returned from visiting my brother, over the weekend, for his 40th wedding anniversary. As my car is still deciding to have 'off days', I used public transport for the first time in donkey's years, trying both train and coach for the journey from Cheshire to North Yorkshire. And you know, I actually enjoyed it! No stress of having to deal with d**k heads on the motorway, being able to rely on departure and arrival times, sitting back in comfort and, best of all, it cost me (with disability concession tickets) only 20% of what it would have done in fuel alone, had I driven my 4 litre Jeep on the approximately 170 miles round-trip journey!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wasn't LMS, LNER, GW and Southern still running around and with steam, the last time that you used public transport old bean?


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 27, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Iv'e mentioned in a couple of threads and to some members through PM's that my Mum has not been well....well the Doctor's have now confirmed their initial diagnosis.
> 
> She has Multiple Myeloma, (short brief below) so we now know why she has been in so much pain and why she has suffered a number of broken bones.....sternum, ribs, collar bone and now while in hospital her arm..all caused by tumors or lesions on various bones including her spine where the most pain has originated...
> 
> ...


Wayne Little Please pass on my best wishes to your mother. Tell her I will keep her in my prayers! God bless!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Best wishes Wayne, sorry to hear about the lisence!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for your support Fellas...much appreciated!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the license. I do agree with Gary, she does need a siggy on the site.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

Yesterday Mum was ambushed with a call asking if she was coming to her radiotherapy appointment...she didn't even know about it, had been waiting for confirmation of when she was going in...then they stuffed her around, she got rather upset over the whole affair. To top it off a bout of vomiting followed the treatment...nett result a real sh!tty day. 

Called in after work today, she was much better!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2009)

Hang in there Mrs L, we're all rooting for you here!


----------



## Erich (May 1, 2009)

Wayne

I hope Mum puked all over the medical staff..............yeah I know what it's like getting shoved here and there without you knowing of it, what's up ?, with no replies, just do it............cause we say so........

prayers are with you and the Family

E ~


----------



## Catch22 (May 1, 2009)

My best wishes to you both!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the bad day. Tell those F'ers to take it easy as they are supposed to be helping you, not gripping at you. If they don't ease up, I'll stuff Les in a crate and send him to Australia to straighten up some attitudes.

Thoughts and prayers Mrs. Little.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2009)

My brother took Mum in for an appointment today....Something has improved quite dramatically from some test results!?

Mum doesn't have to go into hospital tomorrow for her Chemo treatment, Doctor wants to see her again in 2 weeks and will then look to start a tablet course that she can take at home......need to find out more!


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

It sounds quite good.My best to you all My Bro....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Something has improved quite dramatically from some test results!?



FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

*Fantastic News Indeed Wayne!*




I think that you'll have to give your mum a great big hug from all of us here mate!


----------



## Njaco (May 4, 2009)

Thats freaking great!!!!! From chemo to some pills! All the luck with her!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 4, 2009)

Great news Wayne!


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2009)

Great to hear Wayne!


----------



## Erich (May 4, 2009)

so Wayne do I understand she will be off chemicals and on to tabs as a replacement altogether ? the chemical drip is a hell hole.

God's speed for fast recovery, all in our prayers

E ~


----------



## RabidAlien (May 4, 2009)

Hope the tabs work for her, bud! My Dad's currently in the hospital due to some complications with Stutent. My prayers for your mom still!


----------



## Geedee (May 4, 2009)

Way to go !. Thats some good news mate.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 5, 2009)

Pleasing news Wayne ,glad to hear it


----------



## Wayne Little (May 5, 2009)

Erich said:


> so Wayne do I understand she will be off chemicals and on to tabs as a replacement altogether ? the chemical drip is a hell hole.
> 
> God's speed for fast recovery, all in our prayers
> 
> E ~



Seems like it, havent got the full details yet busy with work Monday and tied up with Basketball Tuesday after work...so haven't been out to see her just yet to verify what is going on....


THANKS for your continued support fellas.....


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

That's great news indeed, Wayne!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 5, 2009)

Great news indeed Wayne and much deserved.


----------



## Catch22 (May 6, 2009)

Fantastic news Wayne, really glad to hear it!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 6, 2009)

Keep up the good news Wayne!

We will certainly keep up our prayers!

TO


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2009)

Great news Wayne!


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

That's the best news I've heard in a long time Wayne! I'm still keeping going with the positive waves, seem to be working, and hopefully will continue to.


----------



## Wildcat (May 7, 2009)

Excellent news Wayne!!


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2009)

With all here.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2009)

Visited for mothers day Mum in good spirits... got her a triple pack cordless phone set so she is covered everywhere she goes in her home. One next to her chair, bed and main phone point....can carry any one anywhere...!

She was very frustrated getting out of her chair to answer the phone and it stops ringing just as she gets to it....


----------



## Catch22 (May 10, 2009)

Good to hear. I hate that too, when I hear it with like 2 rings left and then I have to race down the stairs because my dad is sleeping in the room with the phone closest to me and then I get there and it's done!


----------



## Airframes (May 10, 2009)

Great stuff Wayne. I can REALLY appreciate the problem with the 'phone - it happens to me quite often on those days when I can't move much! Glad to know your Mum is continuing upwards mate.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2009)

I agree about that dang phone...

I'm sure she'll appreciate having one nearby. 

Glad to hear she's doing better, be sure to wish her Happy Mother's day for us!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2009)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY Mrs. Little!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 10, 2009)

Fantastic news. Here's to a speedy, 100% recovery!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2009)

Thanks once again Guys!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 11, 2009)

I'm glad, Wayne, your mother's condition is stable


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

With Shinpachi! Good on ya Mrs. Little!


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2009)

Echo Evan's post.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Rang Mum tonight after I got home from basketball....the cast is off her arm today, not completely right yet told to take it easy and be careful for the next month or two.
She is thrilled to bits with the cast coming off!! sick to death of lugging it around and restricting her.


----------



## ccheese (May 12, 2009)

Sounds to me like progress. I hope it continues.....Give her our best...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2009)

With Charles here. Smiles on your Mum Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2009)

organised Mums new Chemo Pills today...

...sadly it wasn't a cheerful visit, Mum was having one of those Down days today...fed up with everything, very emotional,didn't want things happening the way they are....generally p!ssed off about everything...why ME thoughts! 

Bit upsetting I must say....


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2009)

And she has every right to feel that way! God bless her.

But we are still cheering for you, Ms. Little. You hang in there!


----------



## Catch22 (May 20, 2009)

That's right, hang in there!


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2009)

She certainly has a right to feel that way, it is a shame to hear it though.

Hope she is feeling much better in the coming days.


----------



## Cota1992 (May 20, 2009)

Came into this late, but well wishes from Dawn and I as well


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2009)

There are always good and bad days, but our positive thoughts and prayers are always with you, Mrs. Little.


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2009)

Heres a prayer for easier days for both you and your mum, Wayne. You need a breath every once in a while, just like your mom. Hope things get better.


----------



## Erich (May 20, 2009)

Wayne can you get her outside for some fresh air push her around or get her in the rig for a drive in the country ? that should help hers and your disposition

E ~


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2009)

I'm with Erich, the idea sounds good. For your Mum Wayne...


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 20, 2009)

Hope she feels better soon Wayne

I think Erich's idea is great -Be abit like a distraction -take her mind off bad things


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2009)

With everyone else here Wayne. I hope she cheers up soon.


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2009)

Erich's suggestion is good Wayne, it should help a lot. Certainly makes me feel better when I can get out and about. I hope your Mum feels better very soon mate.


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2009)

hope your Mum feels better soon Wayne


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

Erich has the right idea...a small drive would make a great diversion. Something to occupy the mind and get a breath of fresh air. Maybe a picnic at the park or something!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2009)

Agree with the fellas, try and get her out for alittle while Wayne, with nothing to do but relax and go somewhere peaceful... No appointments, no doctors and needles....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys for your fantastic support, will suggest a trip out.....she might tell me to Nick off!

Will see her on the weekend, she said she was better today...must have taken a bit out of her yesterday she said she was tired and sleepy all day today...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

Doesn't really want to get out for a ride.....but for the first time in ages she actually felt like eating and whipped up a couple of meals for herself.

finished her first course of tablets too.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

Tell you to "Nick off" ????? 

I've never heard that expression before!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Tell you to "Nick off" ?????
> 
> I've never heard that expression before!



yep....Get out of here, go away, get lost.....I'm sure you got the idea anyway!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 25, 2009)

Dear Mrs. Wayne:

This is a poem from a total stranger
who, nonetheless, knows much of danger
and death. And pain. And beyond that,

Love -

The love of a husband for a wife,
The love of a son for a mother,
The love between a band of brothers
even if their siblinghood be born on the 'net -

For, Mrs Wayne, Love is stronger than death
or pain. Or loss. Or the presence of doom
The doom that clings to hospital rooms
And everyday things like forks and spoons

Ah, yes - at first it seems that everything is death
And that life itself was only a dream...but look further
into the truth of life on the screen
of your memories, and there what is seen

is not Pain. Or loss. Oh, no, they are but illusions
for beyond all, are memories that survive all seclusions

The memories of kindness. Of laughter. Of love and life given,
Of joy, smiles, and challenges struggled with and striven,
Of victories won over the obstacles of life -
Of love and tenderness, husband and wife,
Of friends and family and even strangers so kind,
These are the memories to warm a cold mind.

Therefore, Mrs Wayne, accept this wish of mine:
That whatever Destiny takes, know 'tis no fault of thine:
That nothing can erase the memories of love so true
That even Death cannot make one so armoured, to rue,
That wherever you walk, love walks behind thee

And thus truth speaks through a stranger, who is Me.


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2009)

Wayne take her out regardless she can cuss you all all she wants but in the long run of things she will thank you, will be doing so next month when I see my wifes folks again, we just got back this weekend their own dementia is not worth repeating but I am planning a 60 mile sceneic loop on us, whehter they want to or not just to stimulate them instead of the how-hum depression sitting in a two room apartment looking out into the sky dreaming of old times

E ~


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2009)

Thanks BB..and Eric!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

An update for those that have been so supportive....

Mum is Currently having many more good days up than down....at the moment the only real downers are the few days after her course of Chemo tablets, then she comes good.

Her foot problem has improved a lot, she is actually moving her foot up and down under her own steam and has good feeling back in the area. Told her to still always use the support brace anyways, one fall could stuff everything up!!

She is moving much better under her own steam with plenty of confidence.

....and was a real happy camper yesterday won 130 bucks on her horse race betting!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm relieved to know she is good and better.
Thanks for your latest good news, Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

You're welcome my friend! Thanks..


----------



## trackend (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok Waynes Mum as you are raking in the dosh on the gee gees how about giving an old pommie a couple of tips my wallets more empty than blooming Rolf Harris's paint pot 
No second placers now, only winners please and enough time to get the bet on as im the other side of the planet and the bus service is rubbish were I live 

all the best luv
Lee the pommie

please pass this on ( read it ) to your Mum Wayne

lee


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2009)

My Online Translater just broke!

Great, great news!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2009)

Good news Wayne. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2009)

That's awesome (and cool about the money on the ponies!)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the good news, Wayne!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2009)

Great stuff Wayne!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

With all here.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2009)

Great news Wayne!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 28, 2009)

Great news Wayne. A win on the trots is a bonus!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 28, 2009)

Good news Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

Njaco said:


> My Online Translater just broke!
> 
> Great, great news!!!!



So what didn't you understand??? ...was clear as mud mate!

Will pass it on Lee...

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## sabrina (Jun 28, 2009)

Good for her, happy to hear. Keep those spirits up...sounds like she's a real personality.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Sabrina!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 29, 2009)

Glad to hear ur Mom is improving Wayne and having better days....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 29, 2009)

Great news, Wayne! We'll keep praying, but thanks for the update!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great to hear Wayne!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 29, 2009)

Good news. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Soren (Jun 30, 2009)

Great to hear Wayne. Best wishes from here.


----------



## A4K (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad to hear she's doing better Wayne! Nice win on the geegee's too - she wouldn't happen to know next weeks lotto numbers would she??


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

trackend said:


> Ok Waynes Mum as you are raking in the dosh on the gee gees how about giving an old pommie a couple of tips my wallets more empty than blooming Rolf Harris's paint pot
> No second placers now, only winners please and enough time to get the bet on as im the other side of the planet and the bus service is rubbish were I live
> 
> all the best luv
> ...



Lee....her response....More good luck than good management!..but I'll take it just the same, she said!!

Took her to the Doctor for her pill prescription top up today ...has lost another 5Kg in the past month or two down to 64kg, only thing the doc is a bit uneasy about.

Thanks for your continued wishes and support Guys.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 1, 2009)

I was just catching up on your mom, its good to hear she has been up and about and in good spirits. The weight loss is tough with chemo; the treatments sometimes really zap your sense of taste and your appetite. I hope that levels out. 
Derek


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank Derek, her appetite has slowly been returning, she is eating more but obviously not enough....


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 1, 2009)

Heh....tell her that what she's doing is definitely NOT on the "WW2aircraft.com Approved WeightLoss Program List". She must cease and desist immediately, return all lost weight, and choose a program off of the list in order to lose extra poundage. Don't make us warn her again.....!






(the above is meant to be read with a slightly sarcastic/humorous tone)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Heh....tell her that what she's doing is definitely NOT on the "WW2aircraft.com Approved WeightLoss Program List". She must cease and desist immediately, return all lost weight, and choose a program off of the list in order to lose extra poundage. Don't make us warn her again.....!
> 
> (the above is meant to be read with a slightly sarcastic/humorous tone)



...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope everything will keep improving, Wayne. All the best to her!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2009)

Good to hear your mum is doing well Wayne. From what little I know about the treatment, having had a girlfriend and an ex-Regiment friend undergo the same, weight loss is not unusual, but the Medics do like to keep an eye on it. The new stuff I now take causes similar effects - I need to buy some new trousers, as all the current ones keep falling down - not a pretty sight!!
I hope the improvement continues, and pass on my best wishes mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheers Guys!


----------



## Glider (Jul 3, 2009)

Great news


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2009)

good to hea Wayne, hope your mum continue's to improve


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

The monthly visit to the doctor today...Doctor rather chuffed at how Mum is doing....her Haemoglobin is back within normal parameters and her Serum light chain count in her plasma cells has reduced from 185 back to 59 normal is under 20...she started at 1770! so all is going pretty good at present as she starts her next Chemo round this week.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news, here's to your Mothers continued recovery.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 20, 2009)

Fantastic news Wayne!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news Wayne!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2009)

Great to hear Wayne!

We'll keep her in our prayers. Keep the good news coming!

TO


----------



## davparlr (Jul 20, 2009)

Great News! Our prayers are with you and your Mom.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news...we pray for you all there My Bro...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news to hear Wayne!


----------



## imalko (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news Wayne. Your family is in our prayers.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent news! Keep us updated, and we'll keep prayin!!!! (even if you don't keep us updated....)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2009)

Great news Wayne, thanks for the update!

Give your Mom our best!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

That is awesome! Great News!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks fellas...!


----------



## seesul (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 21, 2009)

Good news. Thanks for your information!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2009)

Great news!!!



> ...Doctor rather chuffed at how Mum is doing....



Hes upset because hes actually gonna save somebody??!! Am I missing something?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 21, 2009)

Chuffed means pleased or rather pretty happy Njaco.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2009)

aahhhhh!! I was assuming chuff meant he wasn't happy. Ok, strike that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great news mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys will keep you in the loop....


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic news Wayne. Pass on my best wishes to her mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2009)

Great news Wayne! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2009)

wonderfull news Wayne


----------



## Torch (Jul 24, 2009)

Great news, glad she's hanging tough...................


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> The monthly visit to the doctor today...Doctor rather chuffed at how Mum is doing....her Haemoglobin is back within normal parameters and her Serum light chain count in her plasma cells has reduced from 185 back to 59 normal is under 20...she started at 1770! so all is going pretty good at present as she starts her next Chemo round this week.....



A little update, met Mum at the Hospital today for her monthly Doctors visit, she continues to do well, haemoglobin still running at normal levels and her Serum Light chain count over the last 3 months has gone from 59 noted above in July, down to 52 in Aug. to 46 in Sept. and today at a count of 32, Normal is between 3 and 19! 

Her arm fracture has still not fully healed but continues to improve, the Drop foot issue that caused a number of falls has now all but gone....

She is pretty happy about her situation as she starts another round of Chemo tablets.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 12, 2009)

All my best Wayne!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hay Wayne, this is a new one on me. Sorry to read about your Mum, she really has been having it rough. Stay positive my man and you and your Mum are in my thoughts........


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2009)

my continued best wishes for your Mum Wayne


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 12, 2009)

I am glad to know your mother is fine!
She is always in my prayers.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope the numbers keep getting better and better Wayne. We are still pulling for her


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Way to go Mrs Little! Going in the right direction.....!


----------



## jamierd (Oct 12, 2009)

all the best to your mum wayne hope she continues to improve


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news Wayne, any improvement is a huge step in the right direction....


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to hear of her progress!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 12, 2009)

Great news!!! Sorry, found this thread a bit late


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2009)

That's good news Wayne! Sounds like your Mum will be giving you orders again very soon mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2009)

That's great to hear Wayne, hope she continues ton improve!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to hear. 
I keep hoping and rooting for her.
Oh, and a huge hug for you *squish* - my mom underwent brest cancer surgery and treatment last year, it sure hurts as hell when that awful disease hits one's mom. My mom's fine now and doing just grand, and I sure hope your mom'll do that too ASAP!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 12, 2009)

Great news Wayne. We'll keep her in out prayers


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent news Wayne!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad to hear this Wayne!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2009)

That's great news, Wayne!

Glad Mrs. Little is doing so well, and we're still in there pullin' for her!


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 13, 2009)

Superb news! Very good to hear Wayne.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2009)

Good to hear Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Guys and Maria!, your thoughts, wishes and prayers are most sincerely appreciated!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent news Wayne! All my best to her.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 14, 2009)

Just catching up, so I'll add my smile to the crowd on this bit of good news and wish her the best!
Derek


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2009)

8)Thanks Andy and Derek!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2009)

Glad to hear this, Wayne. Hope the improvement continues...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 14, 2009)

Great to hear good news Wayne. Wish her well and give her a hug for me!

TO


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2009)

Joining all here My Bro... my warmest wishes to your Mum !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Glad to hear this, Wayne. Hope the improvement continues...
> 
> Charles



So do I Charles, so do I!

Will do TO! 

and thanks to you also Wojtek!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2009)

Forward progress is always a good thing. Here's to that continuing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Eric.

....taking her to her local Doctor tomorrow for her fortnightly check up, weigh in, questions, repeat prescriptions for tablets,if necessary, etc....


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to hear of her continued improvement, Wayne.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks Guys....

Mum, Thanks YOU ALL for your Worldwide Support and appreciates it VERY Much!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 13, 2010)

Just wondering how shes doing and did she enjoy the holidays?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Aye! Report please....


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

So happy for your mum and you Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 14, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Just wondering how shes doing and did she enjoy the holidays?





Lucky13 said:


> Aye! Report please....



Mean't to do this the other day...Mum is doing pretty good, was a bit concerned after a visit to her local Doctor late last week when he told her that her Light Chain count had gone up, in fact had doubled to 174 from 84 the previous month....59 before that..I think?
Monday's visit (11th) to the Oncology/Haematology Doctor....he was not concerned with the rise, he more or less expected it, has been 3 months since she stopped the Chemo tablets.
All other stuff they test in her blood was good or normal.
Mum is currently taking Thalidomide tablets, 2 per day to treat her condition...last time she took 2 per day at the end of Chemo they made her rather sick for a couple of days, stopped taking them felt much better, so far so good! 
Next blood test will be mid Feb, then we will see what is what....Thanks for thinking of her GUYS!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice to hear your Mum's doing ok Wayne, give her a forum hug next time you see her


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 14, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, give her our best and I hope she can tolerate the new treatment (tablets) okay. 
Derek


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good to hear Wayne!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2010)

Good news, Wayne. Send her the best from all of us at the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm with all here. Hugs and my warmest smiles on your Mum my Bro....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2010)

With the lads here Wayne!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2010)

Good to hear Wayne


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 14, 2010)

I was thinking "No news is a good news".
It was correct


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet Wayne! Glad she's doing better!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2010)

Great to hear she is doing well Wayne!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 14, 2010)

Thats good news mate, please pass on best wishes to mum and tell to keep getting stronger and better.


----------



## imalko (Jan 14, 2010)

Glad to hear about good news Wayne. Praying for further improvement.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2010)

That is great news to hear.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Guys, so far ok on the tablets, talked to her today and dropping in tomorrow, she is rather touched that you Guys are thinking about her!


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

Great to hear she's doing okay Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2010)

Bit of an update for those that are interested, Mum continues to do pretty good, while her light chain count is on the rise all other results from her monthly blood tests are very good and the Doctor is happy with these results.
On the down side a lump that had all but disappeared has been growing again and she has had some slight discomfort in her back, so everyday this week she is having radiotherapy on the lump and her back, this seemed to make a big difference in the early days of her treatment...time will tell if it takes care of these issues....


----------



## rochie (Apr 13, 2010)

my continued good wishes to your mum Wayne, thanks for the update


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2010)

Great....please give your Mum my best and the warmest greetings from Poland my friend.


----------



## seesul (Apr 13, 2010)

Hope your mum will recovery soon Wayne!
B strong m8!


----------



## A4K (Apr 13, 2010)

Continued well wishes for your mum, Wayne - she'll beat this, you'll see!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad to hear she is continuing to do well Wayne.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like fairly good news! Give her all our best wishes!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Strange, I was actually thinking about your Mothers progress this morning before I opened the Forum for the first time today and lo and behold here is an update. Odd how things just pop into your head sometimes and then right then your answer is right in front of you.
Good to hear she is doing well, continued well wishes from Minnesota.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 13, 2010)

Continued good wishes, good thoughts and prayers for your Mum Wayne.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2010)

With everybody above mate, give your mum my very best!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 13, 2010)

Give her my best wishes Wayne!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2010)

Continued best wishes.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad to hear things are ok in general. Best wishes to your Mum mate.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2010)

We continue to wish her well from all over the world. Hang in there, Mum!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 13, 2010)

Just found out today. Wishing your mum well during these times. Our prayers are with you. 



We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2010)

Tell her to keep pluggin along Wayne. We are all still pulling for her.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 13, 2010)

Hoping, cheering, rooting and praying for your mom and you, the family and the good physicians and nurses and all, Wayne.


----------



## Erich (Apr 13, 2010)

Wayne she is able to get up and get around correct ? don't want any of that stupid dehydration to set in like my mother in law who still has lymphoma though the docs say she is clean............yeah right. also don't want the possibility of pnemonia either

best to you, her and the family

E ~


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 13, 2010)

Absolutely my best wishes to your Mum...more power to her, and get well soon.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 13, 2010)

That's good news Wayne, our best to your Mum and the family. Tell Mum to keep smiling and not to worry to much if she feels exhausted, that Radiotherapy is a bit of an energy sapper.


----------



## fatboris (Apr 13, 2010)

My pop just hit 8 years cancer-free, I pray the same for your mum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2010)

Best of wishes to your mum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for you continuing Support, Prayers and Wishes, it is very much appreciated Guys!!
..will pass on your comments!



Erich said:


> Wayne she is able to get up and get around correct ? don't want any of that stupid dehydration to set in like my mother in law who still has lymphoma though the docs say she is clean............yeah right. also don't want the possibility of pnemonia eitherbest to you, her and the family
> E ~



Erich, she is fairly mobile now, she has no problem getting around, she goes shopping every Friday with my sister-in-law, they are out for anything up to 4 hours, not walking around all the time though but that certainly takes a lot out of her. She knows she can't but she sometimes wishes she still had her carto get around in....er...not happening!
My sister-in-law and the Leukemia foundation have been brilliant in getting her to and from most things, when necessary, during the week, I'm available to fill in as required
...and she drinks plenty of water each day!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad you have a Sister-in-Law that does that for your Mother. I think she desrves three cheers as well.


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2010)

Wayne that is good news man. my recommendation since caner has run rapid through both sides of my Familie is just make sure when she feels down and out for any type of reason have a bottle of electrolyte drink handy. does not have to be any type of sophisticated sports drink like I use for cycling but Gatorade or equivalent is good enough. obviously try and find a taste she prefers as most of it just tastes like ****

E ~


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't know what I can add...Best to you and your Mom!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 14, 2010)

I always wish good luck for your mother, you and all of your family.
In a sense, I envy you becasue, in my case, my mother has passed away as many as thirty years before I can do anything for her.

Good luck!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2010)

I will of course continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Good to here some good news though.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

Update! 
Some good news after today's doctors visit.....Doctor real happy with Mums progress, Radiotherapy has reduced the lump over her collar bone to almost nothing...back is feeling better...test results show her rising light Chain count has now dropped from the last visit of 409 back to 210 and other blood test results are showing good positive results....

So...Great news to start a week!


----------



## rochie (May 17, 2010)

Fantastic news Wayne please pass on my best wishes


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2010)

Just fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2010)

Great to hear she is doing well!


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2010)

Brilliant news mate! Give your Mum my regards.


----------



## Marcel (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Catch22 (May 17, 2010)

Great news Wayne!


----------



## imalko (May 17, 2010)

Great news Wayne.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2010)

Now that's the way to start the week! Excellent!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Bolt (May 17, 2010)

Wonderful news Wayne!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 17, 2010)

Excellent news Wayne!! That's a relief to hear.


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2010)

Fantastic news mate! Good on ya Mrs. L !


----------



## bobbysocks (May 17, 2010)

awesome...keep up the good fight!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 18, 2010)

Great news Wayne and my best wishes to Mum.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2010)

Magic mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate your support!


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 18, 2010)

Great to hear news like that Wayne! Continued good wishes to your Mum!

TO


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2010)

Awesome news, Wayne!

Nothing like news like that to start the week off right!

Give my best to your Mom!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2010)

Frikkin awesome news, bro!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2010)

Great to hear Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Fellas...will pass on your wishes...


----------



## Loiner (May 19, 2010)

Hi Wayne, just read this thread and want to pass on my best wishes too. This sort of thing is shocking news to receive but is great to hear of good progress being made. My sister found out she had breast cancer two years ago, and the news shocked and frightened us, but the prognosis from the experts was good and since finishing chemotherapy has been clear ever since; my point being that the medical experts can do so much now so that what was once terminal news can most often now be treated succesfully, so I'm not surprised but nevertheless pleased to hear of your mum's good progress.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 19, 2010)

Great news Wayne. My continued well wishes to your mom.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2010)

Apppreciate your wishes Guys....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2010)

How's your mum getting on mate?


----------



## tomo pauk (May 30, 2010)

Best wishes, hope everything will unfold as nice as possible.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> How's your mum getting on mate?



She is doing great at the moment, thanks Jan. When the weather is fine she even gets out and goes for a walk!

...and Thanks to you too Tomo!


----------



## seesul (May 31, 2010)

I´m happy for you and your mother Wayne! Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Geedee (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Wayne, thats great news and tell your mum we're all thinking of her. 

And we're strill waiting for her to join us here on this great forum !!


----------



## Erich (May 31, 2010)

next stages ahead Wayne she will be on a bike and kick your butt all over the road ........ !

E ~


----------



## RabidAlien (May 31, 2010)

Fantastic news, bro!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 31, 2010)

That is some great news!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2010)

Erich said:


> next stages ahead Wayne she will be on a bike and kick your butt all over the road ........ !
> 
> E ~



That's possible Erich... she doesn't have her drivers license anymore...

Thanks fellas...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2010)

Withh all here Wayne.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2010)

What's the latest Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Took Mum to the Doctors today for a general visit and then to the local hospital for her Blood test, she has her Oncology appointment this coming Friday the 23rd so we will see what the blood test results yield....

Mum is doing pretty good, she is maintaining her weight and on Sunday went for a 90 minute walk up to the local shops and back...it's a fair walk I can tell ya.

She still has the odd 'off' moments but all in all doing well.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 20, 2010)

Good to hear! I'm cheering for your mom!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad she's doing better. We here think about her from time to time. It's good to know she is improving.


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2010)

excellent Wayne makes my day hearing this in the deluge of death around me just moments ago, just lost a relaitve in a motorcycle accident


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2010)

Best news I've heard all day Wayne!

God bless your Mum!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Jul 20, 2010)

Good news Wayne.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 20, 2010)

Glad to hear mate! Give her my best!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 20, 2010)

Excellent news Wayne!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2010)

That's great news Wayne, hope all goes well on Friday.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Erich said:


> excellent Wayne makes my day hearing this in the deluge of death around me just moments ago, just lost a relaitve in a motorcycle accident



 Sorry to hear it Erich...condolences, mate.....

Thanks again for your support and wishes Guys, means a lot!


----------



## Erich (Jul 20, 2010)

Wayne as I told my lovely bride, no-one on this planet knows when their time is called.

best of health to mum, she will be riding that bike soon ........... 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 20, 2010)

Great news, Wayne!!

Give our best to your Mom!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2010)

Outstanding!!

(Sorry to hear that Erich)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2010)

My condolences and prayers are with you and your family Erich.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Great news, Wayne!!
> 
> Give our best to your Mom!



Always pass on the wishes of my forum Brothers...and Sisters to Mum!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss Erich.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

Mums results update...the light chain count has risen to 500, 2 months ago it was at 200, expected this, however all other tests from the blood were good and the doctor is not at all concerned with the light chain count at this stage......


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Good to hear Wayne.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree, good to hear.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Guys, dropped in to see her today, she is well and thanks everyone on the forum for their continued good wishes...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2010)

That's good to hear, Wayne...thanks for keeping us up to date!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2010)

You are most welcome David!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad to hear mate! 

And so very sorry to hear about your loss Erich! My most hearfelt and deepest condolences my friend....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

Caught up with my Mum today...She is Well, had her Doctors visit on Friday, while all other blood test results are good her Lightchain count continues to rise, if it takes another jump on the next test she will more than likely be having some more Chemo in an effort to counteract this rise... I got the feeling she was holding something back...so i think I will need to have another chat with her this week.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2010)

Good news!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

So far, Yes...


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 22, 2010)

Great news! I'll keep prayin for her until everything levels out!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2010)

Good to hear Wayne!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2010)

Will keep her in my prayers Wayne.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2010)

Hope things turn out well Wayne, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2010)

You're all with me Wayne!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

With above!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2010)

She's done so well this far, Wayne, it may just be a small scare is all...She'll be in my prayers!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope all continues to go well, as I'm sure we all do.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2010)

Appreciate it fellas....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 23, 2010)

We are all on her side. Keeping her in our thoughts.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2010)

With all here my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2010)

Appreciate the wishes Guys...

bit sad today...dropped in on Mum to check on her...she didn't seem right on Sunday....she has been down in the dumps...she asked THAT question of the doctor Friday.."How long have I got?"..She didn't like the answer.....even though he said "Years" she feels with time served so to speak, that her time is drawing near...you see a few of her friends have all died within 5 years of getting Cancer so she is figuring....well I think you get the picture...

Did my best to comfort her and put some perspective on the situation and cheer her up...seem to have succeeded before I left...hope so...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2010)

Let her know we are thinking of her and if she doesn't keep a positive attitude we will send Airframes over to badger her.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 24, 2010)

Thoughts are with you and your Mum Wayne. For what it's worth, I survived cancer over 25 years ago. I had 'years' too.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 24, 2010)

Wayne My Dad had cancer in his late 50s and lived to be 80. And it wasn't cancer that got him, but a stroke.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyway our thoughts are with your Mum and you My Bro.... heads up.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the troubles Wayne. Hopefully she will pull through and will cheer up at some point. Best wishes to her.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 24, 2010)

Our prayers to you and your Mum Wayne. 

It's going to be OK.

TO


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Chin up Wayne, your mom as well! 

I know everything will be fine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2010)

Appreciate your continuing support Guys...

...rang her tonight and she sounded better...will pass on your wishes as always...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2010)

Stay with it mate, keeping everything crossed for you all.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 25, 2010)

Excellent that she's feeling better Wayne, though quite sorry that she got the timeframe news...

As u may remember, my Mom was taken by Lung Cancer, but the story goes deeper.... She started out with breast cancer, and beat it... On a follow up visit years later, a spot on her lung was seen...

Needless to say Wayne, she outlived the prognosis of a couple of doctors by 5 years, more than doubling her time... Tell ur Mom I wish her the bast man, she has alot to still hope for..


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Dan, appreciate that... told her she ain't going nowhere for sometime yet!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to hear the positive prognosis! Wishing her continued progress!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 26, 2010)

Give her our best wishes, Wayne


----------



## N4521U (Aug 26, 2010)

From the sunrise side of this red earthed country we wish her health. 

And that's an order!

Give her hugs and kisses from us, Annie and Me.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly wishing you guys best and peace.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

Will do Guys, calling in to check on her in the morning...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope her spirits are a little better. We here are still thinking of her. Wouldn't it be something if she received received get well planes from around the world. I suppose get well cards would be sufficient. I recall that the older generation likes to get something in the mail... lets them know someone cared enough to send something. What do you think Wayne?


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 1, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Hope her spirits are a little better. We here are still thinking of her. Wouldn't it be something if she received received get well planes from around the world. I suppose get well cards would be sufficient. I recall that the older generation likes to get something in the mail... lets them know someone cared enough to send something. What do you think Wayne?



I like that idea. I really, _really _like that idea.
What do you think, Wayne?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it is a great idea...she is already pretty pleased by the fact that you Guys and Gals are so interested in her well being and sending your wishes on a regular basis.

If she got some mail....well I think she would be blown away by it....

On another note She has had some pains and Numbness on and off the past week...she had to go in for a CT scan today with a Doctor's visit in the morning...will be picking her up so I hope the news is positive.....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 2, 2010)

I say then lets do it.  Maybe create a Post Office box as a safe place to send something, don't want to get wacko mail at home you know. I think it would be better that way to protect your identity. Then each of us could mail her a card (or plane  ) from all places around the world.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear your Mum's feeling a bit down Wayne, there are bound to be times when things get her down and for those looking on its very hard. But you have to admire her pluck for she has been doing so well lately, do pass on our love and best wishes and try and keep you own pecker up.

If you feel the card idea should come off, PM me the post details and I'll be in with the rest of us.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2010)

She is getting lots of prayers and well wishes from all over the world! All the best from Villa Van Gilder.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys...

Nothing to report at this stage, CT scan didn't reveal anything....Neurologist visit and more tests next week.

On the card surprise, I'm happy to provide you her address, for those that are interested just PM me for details...

The main thing to include of course is Member of the ww2Aircraft.net Family or similar....? suggestions of course would be most welcome...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 4, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> The main thing to include of course is Member of the ww2Aircraft.net Family or similar....? suggestions of course would be most welcome...



How about post cards from around the world wishing Wayn's Mum well..............


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> How about post cards from around the world wishing Wayn's Mum well..............



That sounds great!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 4, 2010)

Now that is a good idea ! Rather than cards/letters, there would be something tangible and informative to show where each card came from, and better still if it's possible to get a card of the sender's home town or area (unless it's Macclesfield, where I live!).
I'll PM you Wayne, for the address.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

I like that idea, I'm in.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey, I'm in too...

We could sign the card with our name and our forum username, so she knows who is who...that sound like a winner?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2010)

Waiting for your PM Mate...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2010)

Called in on Mum today...first thing she did was smile and wave a Postcard at me.....BIG Thanks VIC for making her day, she really appreciated your card mate!

She sends a Big Thankyou my friend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

Another Postcard today....from Night Fighter Nut in Wheat Ridge Colorado...Mum asked me to Pass on a Big thanks to you Bill !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2010)

Doctors visit today resulted in Mum being admitted to Hospital for a series of tests, due to the apparent nerve damage causing her eyelid to droop as well as numbness on the left side of her face, some double vision as well on the left have led to the admission, Mum didn't expect this when she left home this morning...!! She is ok but Doctor wants to get to the bottom of this new issue which has increased in the past week.....it seems that it is either the Myeloma or side effects from the Thalidomide she has recently stopped taking.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2010)

Hope it's all OK Wayne and that the effects clear up. I didn't realise Thalidomide was still around, after the problems in the 1960s. It was banned for the birth control use, but looks like it had/has other uses ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2010)

Definently in my thoughts!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 17, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Another Postcard today....from Night Fighter Nut in Wheat Ridge Colorado...Mum asked me to Pass on a Big thanks to you Bill !!



Glad she got my card.  that really didn't take long at all.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Mum Wayne, hope everything is going to be ok, give her a hug from us and tell her that were thinking of her.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys....apparently Thalidomide is good for Myeloma Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah, thanks Wayne. I'll be in town hopefully on Monday, so I'll get a postcard of the town or the local area. I'll PM or e-mail you for an address.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 18, 2010)

Still in our prayers Wayne. I hope the new situation gets better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2010)

Hopefully will find out tomorrow what the story is.....

Thanks again Chaps...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 22, 2010)

Any more news yet?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2010)

No news yet...Mum is still in Hospital bored sh!tless, wants to go home, but still doing tests...she wants answers but they keep doing tests so hopefully a course of action will occur real soon...

On another Note a wonderful gift arrived in the mail yesterday from Japan for me and Mum, took her little gift in to the hospital...absolute highlight of her day! 
Both mum and I have received Gold plated book marks from Shinpachi.

Mum and I sincerely thank you for your generous gifts....Dōmo arigatō Shinpachi-san !!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Wayne for your kind confirmation of its arrival there.
The card is our traditional best one to show the sender's best wishes.
Please spend good and memorable happy days with your mom as many as possible.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, update! A couple of lesions are causing Mum's Eye lid droop and numbness...she will be staying in Hospital and having radiotherapy treatment starting Monday. Then whatever new course of tablets to treat her Myeloma based on some of the other tests that were done.
She is glad to know what is going on now but would like to be at home just the same....


----------



## seesul (Sep 24, 2010)

Keep my fingers crossed Wayne!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 24, 2010)

Appreciate it Roman...thanks.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2010)

Hope she can go home soon!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2010)

Me too. Hope it all clears up with the treatment. BTW, card is on the way.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2010)

With all here Wayne. Tell her we are pulling for her and I sent a card last Monday so it should be showing up any time now.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 25, 2010)

It's good to hear they've found out what's causing your Mum's problems Wayne, just hope the radiotherapy isn't to tiring for her. Is she having the full course of sessions?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> It's good to hear they've found out what's causing your Mum's problems Wayne, just hope the radiotherapy isn't to tiring for her. Is she having the full course of sessions?



I would assume so....but you never know?

and dropped in to Mums today to clear her letterbox and there was a postcard from South Carolina...Thanks so much David will be dropping it off to Mum tomorrow or Monday.....she WILL be pleased!!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know Wayne, that just made my day.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks for letting me know Wayne, that just made my day.



You're very welcome Sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

Mum was marked/measured for the Radiotherapy today which begins Thursday through to next Thursday, a 5 day course excluding the long weekend we have coming....the good news, she will be able to go home tomorrow...after the Doctor's visit...whenever that may be?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad to hear that Wayne, give her my best.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah! Lets see... the best way to get the Dr. to come over would be to grab one of his ears and say, " walk this way!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2010)

The really good news...Mum is finally home! Boy was she getting stroppy....Home and in her favourite chair now!!

And Best News.....she received more ww2aircraft.net MAIL today...

Thanks for your fantastic Card Aaron and your letter photo's Andy they were greatly appreciated Guys!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 29, 2010)

That's great! Nothing like a good comfy chair to rest your bones in.  Glad to hear she's home again. Give her our best.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 29, 2010)

GREAT news, glad we could provide some "welcome home" mail as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad she's home!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Guys, really appreciate it!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2010)

some more forum mail yesterday, this time from California...so Another BIG Thankyou from Mum .....to David (Graugeist)...and thanks from me too!

Mum has now completed her round of Radiotherapy....time will tell if this solves the eye problem....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know, she's definitely in my thoughts!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2010)

With VB.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2010)

You're very welcome, glad she enjoyed the Get Well card, Wayne!

Keeping her in my prayers!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear that mate, tell your Mum to keep strong and give her massive hug man, she will be in my prayers


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys! dropping in to see her tomorrow....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2010)

Caught up with Mum today and she has another big smile on her face...received more WWII mail .....a Postcard from Terry....Mum and I send our sincere Thanks Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2010)

Cheers mate, glad it made your Mum smile !


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 11, 2010)

Just let us know when the mail starts to trickle down and we'll start round 2.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2010)

Night Fighter Nut said:


> Just let us know when the mail starts to trickle down and we'll start round 2.



Hey, thanks, glad to provide details of Mum's address to anyone else who wants it...all PM's welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2010)

Update.
Doctors visit today, the X-rays.....show new multiple lesions on the left thigh bone with a chance sometime in the future of fracturing....maybe? Similar to her arm last year. 
Probable Option is an operation to insert a rod to support the bone, but the lesions will continue to deteriorate the bone slowly regardless.... or no Op and further treatment with same result in the end....

Needless to say Mum is not comfortable with the Operation and is down in the dumps at the moment...Orthopedic surgeons are gonna go over the X-rays, discuss the situation further and want to see Mum in about 10 days to run through the path to be taken....


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2010)

thats bad news Wayne, hope things turn around real soon and your Mum starts to feel better


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2010)

Dam that stinks! She certainly is still in our prayers.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 18, 2010)

She has a world of people thinking about her.. She is not alone.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Wayne. More postcards needed methinks !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2010)

Damn that sucks, hope things improve soon.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 19, 2010)

That's sad to hear Wayne, pass on our best wishes, she has a lot of good friends out here who are thinking of her.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2010)

WE really appreciate the continued support Guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2010)

Postcards or use interflora to send flowers!  Give your mum my very best Wayne-boy!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2010)

We're still pulling for her. Never give up, Mum!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 19, 2010)

Thinking of your Mum and you Wayene.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Fellas....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 20, 2010)

Just got back and from house sitting, sorry I'm late but your mum is always in my prayers Wayne and will continue to pull for her.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Aaron....

Visiting the Oncologist with Mum tomorrow to see what he has to say on the new situation....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 21, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Wayne, remind your Mom that we're all here pullin' for her and that she's never far from our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

She really appreciates the support Guys...she has had a very ordinary week lots of nausea, not eating much and what she does eat doesn't always want to stay where it is...

Some pills organised to help the problems and a New Blood test ordered to see what this may show..


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 22, 2010)

Still prayin for her, Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Man.....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2010)

Still having your Mum in our thoughts here and keeping fingers crossed for her, My Bro..


----------



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2010)

Me too mate. I hope they can get it sorted soon. My best to your Mum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks...Friggin' frustrating I can tell you...if it's not one thing it's something else....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2010)

Well...at least one piece of good news...Mum had her Eye appointment yesterday and the Doctor was very happy with how her eye has recovered from the treatment....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 26, 2010)

Brilliant and no that's not a pun, am delighted for all of you.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 26, 2010)

That's great news, Wayne!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 26, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2010)

Good to hear Wayne. I'm glad something is going right.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 26, 2010)

Great news...  The world is cheering for your Mum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent news Wayne!!!! Let her know we are still pulling for her.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2010)

New update...

Mum is back in Hospital today....her Blood test earlier in the week has revealed a new serious problem...her count regarding her Kidneys went up dramatically and the doctor admitted her there and then declaring she has 'Acute Renal Failure' which needs to be addressed immediately!
..and her light chain count has gone nuts too....when she was first diagnosed her max. was 1700 this went down to under 50 over time with treatment....now risen to 5680 !! No it's not a typo!
Needless to say she is very depressed...and upset.

She just can't take a goddam trick at the moment.....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 29, 2010)

We are here for her and you as always my friend... Let her know that she is ever on our minds and in our prayers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 29, 2010)

Dammit.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2010)

really sorry to hear about this Wayne, and I hope things can be stabilised quickly. Do you think the recent treatment might have affected things?
Keeping everything crossed, and my best to your Mum mate.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2010)

Really sorry to hear this Wayne. Hope everything improves soon.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2010)

Will double up on the prayers. Hang in there Wayne.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh Wayne, what can I say, your Mum was doing so well. Give her a big hug from us all, we are all thinking of her and the whole family and wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 29, 2010)

Wayne, think positive, shes in my prayers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2010)

Dropped in to the Hospital today....Mum clearly looked and sounded better, still a long way to go though, still pumping fluids in to flush out the system.

She continues to appreciate the support.......keep you posted fellas...


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad she's better, Wayne!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2010)

Good to hear the improvement.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2010)

Good to hear, thanks for the update Wayne.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2010)

Good news Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Guys....continuing on her drip...Calcium level going down....not down enough yet though...she was better again today, and Thanking all for the support!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your Mom is having difficulties, Wayne...but it's good news to hear that she's improving!

She's still in my prayers


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 2, 2010)

With Dave on this one.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 2, 2010)

Give her a hug for me.


----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2010)

Send her our love Wayne!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks fellas....continuing to improve...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 3, 2010)

That's good...........


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 3, 2010)

Improvement is good...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2010)

Love that word "improve" Wayne.

Give her a hug for me!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2010)

Good to hear. My best to your Mum.


----------



## acerus (Nov 3, 2010)

Wish you all the best! I know how it is....( My Father)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2010)

Good news Wayne, I pray the improvements keep coming.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2010)

Give "mum" a hug from all of us - glad things are getting better.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2010)

ToughOmbre said:


> Love that word "improve" Wayne.
> 
> Give her a hug for me!TO



I like it too! Hug done.....Thanks Guys....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2010)

First......another thankyou to another Forum Brother and Sister!! Yesterday my sister-in-law dropped into the hospital with some mail for Mum and received two more Cards with great Get Well messages!

Highlight of the week for her, Mum sends you a BIG THANKS Maria (BikerBabe) for your fantastic poem, and Kevin (Javlin) for your kind words...and with regards to your extra little message to Mum, Kevin.....not happening man...

Update! 
Mum rang me tonight to let me know the Doctor is releasing her tomorrow, he is happy with her progress of recovery! So will await the call to go pick her up from hospital!


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 11, 2010)

Y'know Wayne, that's damned good to hear! I'm sitting here with a big smile on my face, I'm so happy for you guys!  
And tell your mom "You're welcome" from me, please.  *hug*


----------



## javlin (Nov 11, 2010)

I am think'in thats the reason she's getting out Wayne  but glad to here shes on the mend


----------



## Airframes (Nov 11, 2010)

That's great news Wayne. My best to your mum.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 11, 2010)

Now THATS great to hear!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2010)

Very happy for you all Wayne, that's real good news.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2010)

Good news, nothing like getting sprung. Hugs and Prayers from the soon to be Great White Tundra of Minnesota.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2010)

YEAH.!! She is finally home....sat in her favourite chair let out a sigh of relief and smiled.... 

Thanks for the support Guys and Gals....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 12, 2010)

We're always here and we're always watching. Hugs for your mum.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 12, 2010)

Great news Wayne.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2010)

Most excellent news Wayne, Im sure she is beyond happy to be home now...

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice. Nothing like coming home to famiiar surroundings and a nice comfy chair


----------



## fatboris (Nov 12, 2010)

That's awesome, Wayne!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2010)

Good to hear she is home again Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2010)

Sad News....out of the blue this afternoon Mum had a seizure and then another as she was being put in an ambulance....rushed to hospital where she is currently in Intensive Care, in an induced coma, on alife support machine to help her breathing as she had a tube inserted in her throat to help her breathing after the second seizure.....F*cking devastated at the moment.....things were looking good then this sh!t happens...
Dunno what is going to happen at the moment.....hoping tomorrow brings some better news....


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 17, 2010)

Wayne, thoughts and prayers for your mother, you, and your family. I know very well the roller coaster ride you're on - my mother is in her 80s and has major health issues as well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2010)

Dammit! You both are in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn Wayne, I'm crestfallen, my heart goes out to you all.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sad to hear this news Wayne and I, like many others here, know first hand what your going through. Be strong and remember we are all here with you and your family.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sad to hear this. More prayers sent from my way.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for your help and understanding.....mum was not improving as of last night, only plus was she was/is breathing on her own now....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2010)

Just seen this Wayne, and I'm devastated by the news! My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 18, 2010)

We are here for the both of you Wayne. We wish you peace.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2010)

Terrible to hear Wayne. Hopefully she pulls through.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 18, 2010)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear this news, Wayne 

Still keeping your Mom in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

A-men!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey, if she is breathing on her own, that's an improvement. It's got to be more comfortable than a tube down your throat. 

Do they still have her in the induced coma?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 18, 2010)

Our prayers for your Mum Wayne

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)

With all here Wayne. She is in our prayers sir.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2010)

I can only thank you once again Guys for ALL of your support.

Unless there is a miracle in the offering, the battles Mum has fought and won so far are almost over....further bad news... She is non responsive to anything and the Doctor's can do no more to help her condition. 
The seizures seem to have been the final straw in the fight.
Mum has now been moved from the ICU to a ward room to make her comfortable......now we simply wait.....

I sat with her this afternoon for a couple of hours, holding her hand, talking to her hoping she would respond.....nothing....earlier in the day in the ICU she opened an eye briefly... I hope she recognised that I was with her....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 19, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and the family Wayne, I am truly saddened for you and understand just how you feel and what you are going through at this very moment for as a family we went through this very same thing all last week with the father of our daughters partner.

It's a hard time and a sad time, but as you sit and talk to June, reflect upon the good and happy times you have had together.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Vic, 
real sorry to hear of your situation too mate, my thoughts and wishes to you and your family also.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 19, 2010)

We will continue to keep your family in our thoughts and prayers, Wayne. Words fail at times like these, but you and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2010)

My heart, thoughts and wishes are with you and your family Wayne!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 19, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, Wayne....my prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks so Much Guys....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 19, 2010)

I am with all here Wayne, we are here for you.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 19, 2010)

She is always in my prayer.


----------



## javlin (Nov 19, 2010)

Damn!Wayne I am really sorry to hear this for you.

I will add Wayne my mother went through a similar situation and came about to be with us for a couple more years.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

Real sorry to hear this Wayne and you are in my prayers. You are not alone as this is happening in my neck of the woods. Same exact thing is happening to my pre-wife's father at the moment and all we can do is wait. Hard to say the right words to bring any comfort to you but know we're all here to lend a shoulder and an ear. God bless.


----------



## rochie (Nov 19, 2010)

thinking of you mate, dont have the words to express my thoughts about your very sad news !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2010)

Can't even begin to imagine - my familly's prayers and thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't really know what to say, other than I know what you are all going through, and my prayers are with you.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 19, 2010)

Saying a prayer for your mom and your family; and I am sure that she knows you have been there for her.
Regards,
Derek


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2010)

Again.....I sincerely appreciate your comforting support....

No Change to Mums condition...she is now off of fluids today. not passing out enough....she hangs on....


----------



## Glider (Nov 22, 2010)

Words fail me, you have both been an insperation.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 22, 2010)

My thoughts are with you both. Stay strong Wayne.


----------



## marshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't know what to say, so I will join Maximowitz and say stay strong, and remember that Your Mom and You are real heroes.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2010)

Still thinking of the both of you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2010)

You're in my thoughts Wayne mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2010)

Both in my thoughts.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2010)

We are all with you mate.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2010)

With all here sir. Stay strong.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 22, 2010)

Stay strong Wayne, thinking of you.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 22, 2010)

we're with you Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys....
don't know how long she has got.....one Brother still to get back in town to see her..Drives a car Carrier and on the way back from Darwin left 9.30 Monday arrives roughly around 2pm in Adelaide tomorrow, 16 hours from now, 3000 plus kilometer trip, as a truck driver he must take rest stops after a certain number of hours at the wheel so it takes a while...Can only drive 14 hours of each 24 and must have 10 hours off.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2010)

Wayne, I don't know how to express this. Here I sit at my PC with my eyes tearing up for someone I've never met, never spoken to and don't think I've even seen a picture of. Yet something, a part of me, goes out to you and your mum, hoping for the best and if not, then for the least trouble and pain. You both have become a part - albiet a small part - of this 50 yr old New Jersey resident's life. The internet is an amazing thing and maybe this is the true purpose - to find a shoulder to lean on. We're here for you both.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 23, 2010)

Wayne...I wish there was something I could do, or say that would be of any help at all.

I'm glad that I (along with many others here) was able to offer her cheer during a difficult time, and that she found happiness in the fact she had folks all over the world pulling for her.


----------



## Violator (Nov 24, 2010)

We're with you, Wayne.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2010)

My deepest regards to you and your family, Wayne.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 24, 2010)

Y'all are still in our prayers, bro!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 24, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Wayne...I wish there was something I could do, or say that would be of any help at all.
> 
> I'm glad that I (along with many others here) was able to offer her cheer during a difficult time, and that she found happiness in the fact she had folks all over the world pulling for her.



Well said Graugeist. Wayne, please add my well wishes to all those that have so far expressed support. We are all thinking of you and your family at this time.


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2010)

my deepest regards Wayne, i'm here wishing there was more i could do than offer kind words.
hang in there mate


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 24, 2010)

Continue to cherish every moment. Njaco summed it up for me too. I was reading though some of this thread yesterday, started remembering my mom, and couldn't even post anything. Words fail, but my heart is there for your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Wayne, I don't know how to express this. Here I sit at my PC with my eyes tearing up for someone I've never met, never spoken to and don't think I've even seen a picture of. Yet something, a part of me, goes out to you and your mum, hoping for the best and if not, then for the least trouble and pain. You both have become a part - albiet a small part - of this 50 yr old New Jersey resident's life. The internet is an amazing thing and maybe this is the true purpose - to find a shoulder to lean on. We're here for you both.





GrauGeist said:


> Wayne...I wish there was something I could do, or say that would be of any help at all.
> 
> I'm glad that I (along with many others here) was able to offer her cheer during a difficult time, and that she found happiness in the fact she had folks all over the world pulling for her.



Your comments sum up a lot of what is so fantastic about this forum, please be assured that Mum was in AWE of the fact that people around the world thought so much of her with Prayers and wishes.....and from so many people that she didn't even know. THAT cheered her up SO MUCH!

*It is with a heavy heart that I now tell you that Mum has finally lost the battle she fought so long and so hard to beat.....She passed away at approximately 7.45am this morning, a little over 12 hours ago (8pm now)*

I'm trying really hard to hold back the tears as I type this, but I'm not winning....the hospital called me at 7.35 and said I should get there quickly, but I was in the middle of a job that took the longest 15 minutes ever and then I headed there as quickly as possible, got there by 8.10 but was too late, she was gone....wouldn't have made it had I gone straight away anyway....Friggin' devastated none the less.

Chris, Mum wasn't much for pictures so I don't have many, especially any with both Mum and I....I searched and found one of us together, Christmas of 2007 and one other from then, the last one from April 2009, you can see a real difference in appearance over 16 months.... 
I hope Mum doesn't mind me posting these shots......


----------



## Glider (Nov 25, 2010)

Wayne
Sorry to hear what happened. She was a mother to be proud of and will be remembered not just by her family and friends but all of us as well.
Take care of yourself


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2010)

Glider said:


> Wayne
> Sorry to hear what happened. She was a mother to be proud of and will be remembered not just by her family and friends but all of us as well.
> Take care of yourself



still remember your kind offer....Thanks mate.....


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2010)

my heart goes out to you Wayne, so sorry to hear such sad news.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2010)

Appreciate it Karl, thanks...


----------



## marshall (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, my condolences.


----------



## javlin (Nov 25, 2010)

Wayne she reminds me of my own Mom  sorry for the lost but keep the memories.I could go on with a litany of things Wayne for my mother battled cancer that last year.The last day she was alive she still made me laugh and maybe one day later I will send it to ya.Take care Wayne and resolve she is resting now;little comfort but true.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 25, 2010)

She looks still young to go.
No words.
Sorry Wayne.
My condolences.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 25, 2010)

Words fail me. My deepest sympathy to you Wayne.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 25, 2010)

Deepest sympathies Wayne.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2010)

> I'm trying really hard to hold back the tears as I type this,



I'm not. I'm so, so sorry to hear this Wayne. My sympathies. On this holiday here in the States, I'll give thanks I knew you guys enough to wish the best for you in the days ahead. [email protected]


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh man Wayne, I am so very, very sorry for ur loss Brother... God.... I've been sitting here and walking around for the last 15 minutes crying and sobbing, both for u and ur family, and for myself... 

I lost my Mom to cancer as u know, and today is the Anniversary of that sad day... Thanksgiving was HER hoilday, she loved it so much... Emotions are overcoming me right now as I type this man, I feel so disraught and helpless... I understand completely what ur going thru, and all I can say is that I wish I could be with u right now and give u some of the support ur needing Brother.... U are deeply in my heart and thoughts Wayne... I cant stop crying............

If u need anything man please give a holler, PM/email/phone call, whatever...

Our best and most sincere heartfelt wishes from Becca and I to u and ur entire family Wayne... Trust to know that she is in a better place where everyday she re-lives the best parts of her life... Take care of urself my man...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2010)

Words fail me Wayne. My condolences.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 25, 2010)

I can understand what you're going through, having been through the same thing myself, with both of my wife's parents, and my own Dad. We are praying for you and your family, Wayne; hold tight to your family, you'll help each other get through the next few weeks. And we, as your Internet Family, are here for you as well.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of her passing. Thank you for posting the pictures. What a lovely lady. I'm sitting here crying my eyes out for a woman I have never met before. But because of this thread, and the fact that I too, like many here, lost their mom to cancer, I feel a common bond.

Please know your entire family is in my thoughts and prayers and let us know if you need something.....anything.

Now, I'm off to get a tissue and to explain to the wife why I'm sitting here crying.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2010)

I cannot even begin to imagine what it's like. All I can do is shed tears and keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers.

RIP Mum.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2010)

Wayne, I'm not good with words during times like these, but accept my sympathies and know that you and your family are in my prayers.

I am thankful that I had the opportunity to "know" your Mom in a way, and that she enjoyed the cards and forum posts of support.

Dave


----------



## Geedee (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news Wayne. My thoughts are with you guys tonight.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm so very sorry Wayne. I read this earlier this morning but was too overcome to respond then. I know what you're going through having lost both my parents, and recently the loss of my Wife's only brother and sister within a year of each other. If there's anything you need give a yell.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah B******* ! Don't know what to say mate - so sorry to get this news.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2010)

Wayne, terrible to hear this news and I am very sad for your loss. Best wishes and my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2010)

My condolences. Hang in there, Wayne. Hope your mother is in better worlds now.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 25, 2010)

I am very very sorry to hear that your beloved mother has passed away, she sure was a wonderful woman.
Words fail me, but I want you to know that you and your family is in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, Wayne. Our thoughts and prayers for comfort are with you and your family. You have our deepest sympathies.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 25, 2010)

My deepest sympathies in your time of sorrow Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks to all for your Condolences, Sympathies, Prayers and Tears.....it is very moving....
It is a little over 24 hours now and I still feel like my guts has been ripped out....you [email protected] are making me cry again...but I say it with the utmost respect to all of you....THANKS AGAIN...

R.I.P Mum 10.12.38 - 25.11.10 (Day/month/Year here)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2010)

It's been a while since you sent me the email and even though I replied to you, I'm still feel a deep sense of loss, June was like a Mum to many of us as we shared our days with her through you. You are a good son Wayne and you should be proud of the way in which you brought a new world of joy and comfort to her through this forum. She will be sadly missed by us all.

Rest in Peace June


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so very to hear this Wayne, my friend....I'm devastated!
I honestly don't know what to say....wish I could say the right things, do them too, to ease the loss of a wonderful person and a amazing mother....  
I can only offer you my outmost, my deepest, most sincere and most heartfelt sympathies....

Vila i Frid June.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Jan and Vic....


----------



## imalko (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my God... Haven't been checking this thread for couple of days, only to learn of your loss just tonight. Words fail me my friend... I can't imagine how you must feel. I can only offer my deepest and sincere condolences.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2010)

Wayne I don't know what to say  Stay strong mate.. here if you need anything.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for your condolences Guys, appreciate it.

Signed off on all the funeral arrangements today....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 30, 2010)

You won't see us Wayne, but we'll all be there with you and the rest of the family....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 30, 2010)

Jan couldn't have said it any better


----------



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2010)

Wayne, I wish I could be there and I know many others here share the same sentiment. I'm hoping this isn't tacky but, like the The Project, I want to give you something to print out for whatever reasons. I do have a larger print but WTH, if its not appropriate just file it away. I'm really sorry for all that you're going through and wish I could be there.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this Wayne. Very sorry.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 30, 2010)

My deepest condolences Wayne...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 1, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> You won't see us Wayne, but we'll all be there with you and the rest of the family....



You Guys WILL get a mention at the funeral I promise you that, the "Broken Arm wishes" cards of support that Chris collated and sent for Mum, which I framed, will be placed near the coffin so a little piece of the members of this fine forum will be real close...

Thanks Jan, David, Chris, Matt and Joe your heartfelt words mean a lot to me...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2010)

Also I'm very , very sorry to hear this. My deepest condolences My Brother. I wish I could be there standing with you together. Very sorry.


----------



## Torch (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn, just read about your loss Wayne,terribly sorry to hear this, my condolences to you and your family.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2010)

Thankyou Wojtek and Torch..

Funeral is today 4 hours from now....


----------



## hub (Dec 3, 2010)

Wayne,

Sorry to hear of your loss.
My sympathy to you and your family at this time.

Michael


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Hope all went well at the funeral Wayne... Being there before I know what it can be like with everything layed out before u... Please, once again, accept all of our sincere condolances man, we all wish we could have been there with u and ur family....

Now its time to heal Brother, take care....


----------



## ontos (Dec 3, 2010)

Wayne,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family. Loosing a loved one is very challenging both mentally and physically, but we always think of the great times we had with them and it helps to calm our souls.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2010)

Appreciate your support Guys thanks...the Funeral went well nearly 100 attended..with some surprises, some real blasts from the past that I hadn't seen in ages.
However the place was full with all you Guys and Gals there in spirit....I took Chris's Broken arm framed Get Well wishes and also spoke of the forum and the overwhelming support she received from around the world via this forum, I also read out a few of the messages from this thread....almost got all the way through my Eulogy...got to the last sentence then stumbled and shed a tear....but I made it to the end.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 4, 2010)

Dear Wayne.

I wish so badly that there was something I could do to ease your sorrow.
Thank you for sharing it all with us; that takes courage, determination and trust.
You are truly your mother's son, that's something you can be proud of.
My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family.
I'm wiping my eyes here, June Little was a remarkable woman.
Big warm hug from me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks so much Maria, just knowing you are there is help enough....the Hug helps too!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Wayne my friend. The ones we love never really leave us. They can always be found... in our hearts.


----------



## Erich (Dec 7, 2010)

WTF ! oh man I thought she was getting over this mess......... ?

am so sorry Wayne, sadly I know this sickening feeling. Prayers are with you and the Familie right now during this month which was/is suppose to be a time of celebration.

E ~ Rip it up June !!!


----------



## javlin (Dec 7, 2010)

I really liked that Wayne very nice and true.Funny I remember more about my mother than my father I guess cause they are always there.One day maybe I will relate a story to ya about my mother the day she died that's both loving and funny even at the end.Cheers Wayne take care and heal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2010)

Erich said:


> WTF ! oh man I thought she was getting over this mess......... ?
> 
> am so sorry Wayne, sadly I know this sickening feeling. Prayers are with you and the Familie right now during this month which was/is suppose to be a time of celebration.
> 
> E ~ Rip it up June !!!



Erich for a while I thought so too....then all of a sudden the sh!t hit the fan....and she was gone.... alll too quick..

Thanks for your prayers, Erich

Kevin, soon as I read it, it said it all, plain and simple, thanks mate.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 8, 2010)

Wayne, just went through the same thing last night. My pre-wife, Wendi - her father wasn't doing so good - in and out of hospal. Last saturday went into hospital and we went to visit him last night and he passed away with everyone there. What a night.

Brings life on this rock a little more in focus.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Wayne, just went through the same thing last night. My pre-wife, Wendi - her father wasn't doing so good - in and out of hospal. Last saturday went into hospital and we went to visit him last night and he passed away with everyone there. What a night.
> 
> Brings life on this rock a little more in focus.



Very Sorry to hear this Chris, my condolences to you, Wendy and family.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 8, 2010)

Wayne, just saw this sad news. My deepest condolences. Prayers here for your Mum, you and your family.

TO


----------



## seesul (Dec 9, 2010)

Dear Wayne,

I really don´t know how in the hell I could miss this sad end of this thread but I wasn´t here for awhile...
I really didn´t expect such a fast end after that past improvements...and really don´t know what to say now...

I hope that also the 50 + pages of this thread will help you make out this period, especialy now, before Christmas...
It´s been few weeks ago since I lost my best American friend from NJ and now I learned that also you lost a loved one...

Please, receive a deepest sympathy from me and all my family.


----------



## seesul (Dec 9, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Wayne, just went through the same thing last night. My pre-wife, Wendi - her father wasn't doing so good - in and out of hospal. Last saturday went into hospital and we went to visit him last night and he passed away with everyone there. What a night.
> 
> Brings life on this rock a little more in focus.



Chris, my sympathy also to you my friend...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks TO and Roman, appreciate it.....Mum's Birthday today would have been 72....(Dads yesterday 76)

Happy Birthday Mum where ever you are enjoying your new life!

..Collected Mum's Ashes today, 4 separate containers, 1 for each Son...

Found this note written by Mum in her diary notebook from back in Sept. when I told her to expect some Get well cards over the coming weeks...

“Wayne rang told me some of his computer aircraft mates going to send card get well note from all over the world. What a Buzz.“


----------



## Njaco (Dec 10, 2010)

my eyes and cheek are wet.


----------



## drgondog (Dec 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Thanks TO and Roman, appreciate it.....Mum's Birthday today would have been 72....(Dads yesterday 76)
> 
> Happy Birthday Mum where ever you are enjoying your new life!
> 
> ...



Sorry I got in on the trailing end Wayne. Hopefully you will reach closure in the months to come and only remember her for all the very good influences and love she brought to you.

I know you will always miss her.

Bill


----------



## javlin (Dec 10, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Thanks TO and Roman, appreciate it.....Mum's Birthday today would have been 72....(Dads yesterday 76)
> 
> Happy Birthday Mum where ever you are enjoying your new life!
> 
> ...



It brought a smile to the face to know that we brought alittle happiness and love in the last days.Never got to meet her but she sure sounds like a good Girl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2010)

Njaco said:


> my eyes and cheek are wet.





drgondog said:


> Sorry I got in on the trailing end Wayne. Hopefully you will reach closure in the months to come and only remember her for all the very good influences and love she brought to you.
> 
> I know you will always miss her.
> 
> Bill





javlin said:


> It brought a smile to the face to know that we brought alittle happiness and love in the last days.Never got to meet her but she sure sounds like a good Girl.



Really appreciate your comments Guys.....will surely miss her and think of her often in the days and years to come....


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, Wayne. I forgot to tell you one thing -
You are handsome and must appreciate your mother!
Thanks.


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Found this note written by Mum in her diary notebook from back in Sept. when I told her to expect some Get well cards over the coming weeks...
> 
> “Wayne rang told me some of his computer aircraft mates going to send card get well note from all over the world. What a Buzz.“



Very touching Wayne, very touching...she hoped and fought till the end.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2010)

seesul said:


> Very touching Wayne, very touching...she hoped and fought till the end.



Thanks Roman, she tried real hard and kept her chin up!

Christmas is going to be real tough this year, beside the fact Christmas Lunch has been at Mums the past 45 odd years we have had another downer, My Wifes sisters Husbands father has just passed away as well so tea/Dinner with my wifes side of the family will be a rather sombre affair....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Times like these I really wish that we all could come together. Celibrate the strong friendship that we all share, but most of all, honour the memories of those beloved no longer with us.

“God didn't promise days without pain, laughter without sorrow, sun without rain, but He did promise strength for the day, comfort for the tears, and light for the way.”

You know, we'll be your strength, when you feel weak, we'll offer all the comfort we can and we sure as h*ll will light the way mate!

Btw, you owe me pint!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Times like these I really wish that we all could come together. Celibrate the strong friendship that we all share, but most of all, honour the memories of those beloved no longer with us.
> 
> “God didn't promise days without pain, laughter without sorrow, sun without rain, but He did promise strength for the day, comfort for the tears, and light for the way.”
> 
> ...



Thanks Jan very uplifting words......looks like I do owe you a Pint then!


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2010)

Wayne PM inbound man ..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2010)

Erich said:


> Wayne PM inbound man ..........



Message received,Thanks Erich!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 25, 2010)

My condolences to your wife's family Wayne.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Aaron, my wife appreciates your condolences..

Christmas day was a real tough affair....not feeling well didn't help either.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 26, 2010)

Your welcome Wayne, just don't forget we are all here for you and are thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Your welcome Wayne, just don't forget we are all here for you and are thinking about you and your family.



Don't worry Aaron....will NEVER forget my Forum Family and the support given!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2011)

Time is moving at a fast pace...can't believe it's been over a month now...

Hope Mum had a great Christmas and New Years Party up yonder!

I think she did.....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2011)

Shes drinking nog with my brother and father-in-law. Cheers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Shes drinking nog with my brother and father-in-law. Cheers!



Ha..! Excellent.... 

However, if my Father is near then it will be Beer!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2011)

He better leave my Guinness alone!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> He better leave my Guinness alone!



Are you offering up a glass..?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm offering a keg....and a few drams.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm offering a keg....and a few drams.



In that case Jan, I'm sure my Old man would make the effort, dealt with more than a few kegs in his time!


----------



## Tony Hill (Jan 8, 2011)

Wayne,

Sorry about your Mum. I know what it is like to lose someone special at this time of year,

Chin up and all the best


Darryl


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2011)

Tony Hill said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Sorry about your Mum. I know what it is like to lose someone special at this time of year,
> 
> ...



Chin up and doin' my best......Thanks Darryl.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2011)

man....waiting on Cheques to come in to sort out Mums estate from credit balances on bills she had paid in advance.....the wheels turn too slowly...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2011)

understood ,,,,,believe me!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 18, 2011)

Funny how when you owe them money, there's a deadline....but when they owe you money, ya gotta wait.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 18, 2011)

A side note .... Just read a story about a lady who had a 30 yr mortgage and was all paid except for the last payment of $450 or so. But she was in the hospital at that time (shes 85 now) and didn't make the payment. So the company demanded $5000 and when she couln't, they foreclosed.

She sued but the case still goes on. She meanwhile had to sell her home and go in a nursing home. freakin pencil pushers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Funny how when you owe them money, there's a deadline....but when they owe you money, ya gotta wait.



Friggin' Sucks don't it...

...on a positive note, actually got one today from the Gas company!

Seems if they are out to get you Chris, they are gonna do it any way they can...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, some things really are universal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 21, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, some things really are universal.



ain't that the truth!

The almighty contacted me today....No the other one....The Tax Department wanting a certified copy of the Will confirming I am the executor of mum's estate, hopefully all they want to do is inform me officially all is in order....?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 23, 2011)

I know I'm really late Wayne, but I haven't been on in a while.

Not the news I wanted to hear when I came back. My deepest sympathies and condolences to you and your family Wayne.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 24, 2011)

I too have been away for quite some while. This is one of the first places checked. So sorry for your loss, I hope all the great support from around the world helped a bit.

Not back to modeling yet, but I have started posting some pics of my vacation travels, hit 4 museums and LOVED every minute of it. Have a few more in the works soon.

sincerest thoughts,
Andy


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Cory and Andy appreciate your condolences fellas...

Andy, this forum and it's members most certainly provided Mum with some great support and got an honorable mention at the funeral.

Coincidentally it is 2 months today since Mum passed, can't believe it has gone so fast.....


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

Time keeps on ticking ... into the future. It's been 9 yrs. since my dad passed. As they say, the ones we love never really leave us... they can always be found... inside.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2011)

True enough Bill....


----------

